# Refranes, dichos y frases célebres: (Originales y/o modificados/as):



## dearlana (Jul 12, 2013)

Vamos a empezar por uno cualquiera:

"Más vale pájaro en mano

...que ciento volando".

------------------------------------------

Versión científica:

Más vale ave canora en la cavidad metacarpiana

...que ciento atravesando los espacios etéreos.



---------------------------------------------------------------

Este me lo acabo de inventar:

"Si con corriente vas a trabajar

los pies debes levantar"


---------------------------------------------------------------

Otro:

Más vale fusible en mano

que trozo de platina de cigarro.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Otro:

Foros de Electrónica no tiene igual

gracias a Fogonazo y a todos los demás.


----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chclau (Jul 12, 2013)

Mas vale pajaro en mano...

que elefante al hombro.


Version original: El que se quema con leche, ve una vaca y llora
Modificada: El que se quema con leche, ve una vaca y se aplica aloe vera.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 12, 2013)

---------------------------------------------------------

Un clásico sobre la sopa:

Siete virtudes tiene la sopa:

Quita el hambre.

La sed apoca.

Ayuda a dormir.

No cuesta digerir.

Es barata.

Nunca enfada.

Y deja la cara colorada.


----------



## chclau (Jul 12, 2013)

Hay un truco para modificar dichos, basado en que la mayoria consta de dos frases. Es un poco subidito de tono.

El truco es agregar "por delante" luego de la primera frase, y "por detras" luego de la segunda.
Que yo recuerde, la mas graciosa que sale es aplicando este truquito a "mas vale tarde, que nunca".


----------



## dearlana (Jul 12, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------

No puse en el título los trabalenguas: Pero aquí va uno bueno:

(Iba un señor vendiendo cocos y pasaba una señora):

¡Señora! : ¿Compra cocos?...

"Hijo mío:"

Yo...como pocos cocos como...pocos cocos compro.

_______________________________________________

Y este: Una maravilla:

"Compadre: Compre usted poca capa parda.

Que, el que poca capa parda compra

poca capa parda paga

yo...que poca capa parda compré...

poca capa parda pagué".

(Hay que decirlo todo seguido y rápido).



-----------------------------------------------------

"Cría cuervos...

y te sacarán los ojos".


Versión cambiada por un viejo de al lado de casa:

"Cría cuervos...

y los tendrás todos".

---------------------------------------------------------------

Otro:

"Cada uno en su casa...

y Dios en la de todos".


Versión del mismo vecino gracioso anterior:

"Cada uno en su casa...

y Dios en la suya".

---------------------------------------------------------

Otro:

No es lo mismo "Tejidos y novedades en el piso de arriba"...que:

"Te pisan, te joden y encima no ves nada".


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 12, 2013)

Hay dos que siempre uso:

-No arregles lo que no esta roto 
-No aclares que oscurece 

La segunda es simplemente genial


----------



## dearlana (Jul 12, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Hay un truco para modificar dichos, basado en que la mayoria consta de dos frases. Es un poco subidito de tono.
> 
> El truco es agregar "por delante" luego de la primera frase, y "por detras" luego de la segunda.
> Que yo recuerde, la mas graciosa que sale es aplicando este truquito a "mas vale tarde, que nunca".



--------------------------------------------

Lo conocía. 

En casa lo usábamos leyendo los oróscopos del periódico: 

Por ejemplo:

Salud muy buena *por delante*.

Amor, tenga cuidado *por detrás*.

Etc.

-------------------------------------------------------------


Hay otra versión o truco que consiste en añadirle a los refranes: Las frases alternadas:

"Entre las sábanas" y "Entre las piernas".

Por ejemplo:

Original: " A Dios rogando

                 ...y con el mazo dando"

Modificado:

A Dios rogando* entre las sábanas*.

y con el mazo dando * entre las piernas.*



____________________________________________

Este: Como que es muy saludable:

"A las 10

en la cama estés.

Mejor antes

que después".

(Que nos lo digan a nosotros, los internautas). (Aquí, ahora son la 1 y cuarto de la madrugada).

___________________________________________

Este es complementario del anterior:

"Quien quiera vivir sano...

Coma poco.

Y cene temprano".





juanfilas dijo:


> Hay dos que siempre uso:
> 
> -No arregles lo que no esta roto
> -No aclares que oscurece
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------

Algo parecido:

"Si se estila llevar albarda...

póntela y calla"



Una de las cosas más graciosas que he visto, es el libro: "Antología del Disparate".

Una de ellas, fue la que se le ocurrió a un profesor de Lengua y Literatura:

Puso la siguiente frase para que los alumnos la interpretaran:

"Habló el toro...

y dijo mú".


------------------------------

Interpretación: y contestación:

..."pues claro:

No va a decir bee".



-----------------------------------------------------------------

Otro trabalenguas:

Pablito clavó un clavito.

¿Qué clavo clavó Pablito?.

(Hay que decirlo rápido. Si nó: No vale).



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Frase:

"Nunca digas:

De esta agua no beberé".

---------------------------------

Equivale a :

"Si escupes para arriba...

Te puede caer encima".

--------------------------------


Y quizás a esta otra:

"Si siembras tormentas...

Recogerás tempestades"

-------------------------------

Y a esta otra:

"Cría mala fama...

y échate a llorar".

------------------------------

Y a esta otra (Esta me la pasó un amigo hace poco. Me pareció fuerte. Pero creo que es muy cierta):

"Si discutes con un estúpido...

Has bajado a su terreno.

Y ahí te ganará.

Porque tiene más experiencia".

--------------------------------------

Algo relacionado con eso es lo que le oí a un orador público hace poco, por la radio:

"No hay mayor desprecio...

Que el no aprecio".


----------



## dearlana (Jul 13, 2013)

Otro trabalenguas:  (Los trabalenguas son buenos para ejercitar la mente):

"La ciudad de Constantinopla

la van a descontantinopolizar

¿Quien la descontantinopolizará?

El descontantinopolizador que la descontantinopolice

buen descontantinopolizador será".


----------



## dearlana (Jul 13, 2013)

Dos refranes muy parecidos:

"De mal agradecidos, está el Infierno lleno".

y

"Sería de mal nacidos, el no ser agradecidos".



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El refrán de los médicos:

Catarros...

Casamientos...

Cagaleras...

Y Caídas...

Son las cuatro Ces...

que quitan al viejo la vida.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Este es curioso: Se refiere a las defensas de los abogados:

"Donde hay mucha Justicia...

...es peligroso tener razón".

---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chclau (Jul 14, 2013)

La frase original "No solo de pan vive el hombre"

La frase cambiada:
"No solo del hombre, vive el pan. Cuando tenga ganas, ire a trabajar"

De "Pequeñas Delicias de la vida conyugal", Sui Generis


----------



## dearlana (Jul 14, 2013)

No es lo mismo: "Santiago de Compostela"...

... que:

"Salta y compóntelas como puedas."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los enemigos del hombre

Tres han de ser:

La Suegra.

La Cuñada...

...

...

Y la mujer.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¿Dos hijas y una madre?...

¡Tres diablos para un padre!.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Un padre es para mil hijos.

Y un hijo no es para un padre.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estas son unas estrofas de una canción de Emilio el Moro:

Un hijo es la gloria...

Siete es un primor.

Que no das avío.

Repartiendo arroz.

---------------------------------------------------

Este viene muy bien para cuando uno quiere comprar algo de segunda mano:

Cuando el cantinero vende la bota...

es porque...

O está picada.

O está rota.

(Está muy bien porque: Por ejemplo: Cuando alguien vende una moto de segunda mano: En este caso, no un cantinero, sino un motorista...se supone que le gustan las motos; igual que al cantinero le gustaban las botas (Esas que se llenan de vino para luego beberlo desde lejos).

Es porque: "O está picada" (= A la moto le falla algo).

..O está rota.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 16, 2013)

Otro "trabaluengas" muy clasico:

Por el río abajo van cuatro tablas destarabincunticuladas.

¿Quien las destarabincunticulará?

El destarabincunticulador que las destarabincunticule...

buen destarabincunticulador será.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 20, 2013)

El refrán del trabajador:

" A quien madruga

Dios le ayuda".

-----------------------------------------------

El refrán del vago:

" No por mucho madrugar

amanece más temprano"

-------------------------------------------------

El refrán mío:

" A quien madruga

Dios lo enyuga"

(Yugo: Estructura de madera que se utiliza para que los bueyes puedan tirar de una carreta).



------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estos versos son muy buenos y prácticos:

Los copié de un letrero que había en una agencia de repuestos de coche:

Se titula:

Ni fío, ni doy ni presto:


*
Ni fío ni doy ni presto...

Porque si fío = Pierdo lo mío.

Si doy = A la ruina voy...

Y si presto = Al cobrar, molesto.

Así que:

Para evitar todo esto:

"Ni fío, ni doy , ni presto."*


----------



## chclau (Jul 20, 2013)

De los letreritos de la "Lupin"

Hoy no se fia, mañana si.
Se fia solamente a los mayores de 90 años que vengan acompañados con sus padres.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2013)

A río revuelto, ganancia de pescadores.

A río revuelto, ganancia de pescadores.

a fusible quemado,ganancia de nosotros ,los tecnicos jajaja


----------



## chclau (Jul 21, 2013)

Buenisimo, yo lo escribiria asi entonces

"A fusible quemado, ganancia del tecnico en reparaciones"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 21, 2013)

si y a rayo caído también jejejeje


----------



## eleccortez (Jul 22, 2013)

a perro flaco no le faltan pulgas .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2013)

a buen entendedor,pocas palabras


----------



## chclau (Jul 22, 2013)

Dime con quien andas, y te sacarán los ojos

No hay nada nuevo, que dure cien años

Al que madruga: qué mal acompañado!

Perro que ladra, amanece más temprano

El el reino de los ciegos, déjala correr!


----------



## dearlana (Jul 23, 2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mujeres:

"Conocido es de mujeres

despreciar lo que las dieres

y llorar por lo que niegues".



-------------------------------

Mujeres:

"Ninguna mujer acepta un papel secundario".

---------------

Por ejemplo: El hombre casado que se entiende con otra mujer:

Al principio esa otra mujer aguanta ese papel.

Pero según pasa el tiempo:

Acaba incluso llamando a la a la mujer del casado ( Deja de admitir su papel secundario ). Dejándole caer alguna lindeza como :

¿Tu marido no tiene un lunar en tal sitió?.



Mujeres:

Hay un libro muy bueno que se titula:

*"Como ligar con esa chica que te gusta tanto y a la que le gusta otro"*.

En ese libro vienen un montón de cuadritos con dibujos, clasificando a los tipos de chicas y de chicos.

Por ejemplo: Te pregunta cual es tu caso:

Y aparecen los cuadritos para que elijas cual es tu caso. Con los dibujos correspondientes:

-- Guaperas y rico.

-- Guaperas y pobre.

-- Pobre y normal.

-- Gordo y bajito.

-- Etc., etc.

(Había un caso que decía: Pobre, Feo, Gordo, Bajito, Calvo y un poco de ignorancia).

(La solución era: "Vete a acostarte).

Según cual fuera el caso: Proponía las soluciones.

---------------------------

En el caso de las mujeres:

Se ven los cuadritos:

-- Yogurina (La que está todo el día guardando la línea).

-- Melindres (Las tiquis miquis).

-- Ninfómanas.

-- Etc., etc.

...pero entre tanto cuadrito con su titulo debajo...

...había  uno que decía:

*Fieles:*

...y ese cuadrito...

*¡Estába vacío por dentro!.*

Y debajo había un comentario:

"Algunas lo son, pero les dura poco tiempo...".


(Película buenísima que lo ejemplifica: "Eyes Wide Shut").


----------



## roymaxi (Jul 23, 2013)

por mas que cante y grite las papas no se coseran


----------



## dearlana (Jul 23, 2013)

" En casa de mujer rica...

Ella es la que manda...

Ella es la que grita...".



-----------------------------------------------------------------


La mujer:

Lo que no consigue gritando...

Lo consigue llorando...

¡¡¡Pero lo consigue!!!




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vamos a hablar un poco de los hombres, para compensar:


Característica intrínseca del hombre:

"La cabra siempre tira pal monte".


(Vean si nó: La película "La Mujer de Rojo".



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por aquí había un humorista muy bueno que decía:

La mujer que se case conmigo tendrá que ser: Rica, Guapa, Hermosa y Tonta.

¿Y porqué?:

¡Porque si no es rica, guapa y hermosa..

Yo no me voy a casar con ella.

...y si no es tonta...

Ella no se va a casar conmigo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2013)

Al que madruga . . .

Amanece mas temprano


----------



## dearlana (Jul 23, 2013)

"Dos que duermen en un mismo colchón...

Se vuelven de la misma opinión..."



(Se refiere al marido y la mujer).


----------



## chclau (Jul 23, 2013)

El que rie ultimo, no entendio el chiste
Caballo regalado, seguro que es robado.
Mas vale prevenir, que amamantar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Mas vale prevenir, que amamantar.


----------



## chclau (Jul 24, 2013)

Te miro, levanto las cejas...
te guiño un ojo,
me muerdo el labio,
y vos nada.

Cantá el truco de una vez, la RPQTRMP


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_gmKay0RwMKQ/Rx-JW2g_uYI/AAAAAAAAAAk/4ITWONB7YSg/s320/chavo.jpg



---------------------

¡ Durex al canto!.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¿Porqué a los pobres nunca les dan las paperas?. :



_____________________________________________________________-

Más dichos y refranes:

"Cuando un hombre se separa de una mujer...

...es el hombre el que se separa de la mujer.

Cuando una mujer se separa de un hombre...

No es la mujer la que se separa del hombre...

Son las amigas de la mujer las que se separan del hombre.

_____________________________________________________________

Cuando un hombre tiene un problema...

Lo resuelve como puede.

Cuando una mujer tiene un problema...

Llama a todas sus amigas y les dice:

"Tengo este problema".

_______________________________________________

*Y ojo con este porque ha sido la causa de no pocos divorcios:

"Ninguna mujer separada admite...

que su mejor amiga no lo esté."*


----------



## dearlana (Jul 25, 2013)

Este es buenísimo:

"Donde irás prestado...

que vengas mejorado".

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Otro:

"Dime de qué presumes...

y te diré de lo que careces".

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Este sobre esas mujeres que se están asomando a la ventana a cada rato:

"La que en la ventana está a cada rato...

venderse quiere...

(barato)."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Otro:

De mancos cojos y tuertos líbreme Dios.

Que de los sanos, me libraré yo.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Otro:

En el país de los ciegos...

el tuerto es el rey.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si quieres comprarte un coche: Pregúntale a los taxistas.

Si quieres saber de santos: Pregúntale a los monaguillos.

Si quieres saber del Más Allá : Pregúntale al sepulturero.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mujeres:

La gracia de la fea...

la guapa la desea.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mujeres:

La viuda rica...

Con un ojo llora...

Con el otro repica.



Hablando con la gente:

"La conversación con persona leída...

es media vida...

Con no leída:

desabrida.

Con ruda:

Cosa dura."


----------



## dearlana (Jul 26, 2013)

Este dicho es de lo más basto que he visto:

El hombre que no bebe vino...

ni fuma tabaco...


...


...


¡No huele a macho! (=???) (=!!!).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Este es el dicho que más me ha enseñado sobre la filosofía de la vida:*



*Felicidad no es hacer lo que uno quiere...


...sino: Querer lo que uno hace.*


----------



## dearlana (Ago 5, 2013)

*...Quien mucho come... :*

"Quien mucho come...

mucho bebe.

Quien mucho bebe...

mucho duerme.

Quien mucho duerme...

poco lee...

poco sabe...

y poco vale".


----------



## dearlana (Ago 10, 2013)

*Este dicho es muy didáctico :*

*"El Rencor es como tomar veneno, esperando a que la otra persona muera".*



-------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mujeres:

A la mujer bigotuda...

de lejos se la saluda.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> *
> 
> A la mujer bigotuda...
> 
> de lejos se la saluda.*


*
jajaja ese esta muy bueno *


----------



## chclau (Ago 17, 2013)

De "Les Luthiers"

Tener la conciencia limpia, es síntoma de mala memoria.
El que quiere celeste, que mezcle azul y blanco.
Todo tiempo pasado, fue anterior


----------



## dearlana (Ago 18, 2013)

En otros foros uso esta firma:
*
"Yo creo que:

Siempre que pasa igual...

Sucede lo mismo".*

(Se lo oía decir al Profesor Ronquillo).


----------



## dearlana (Ago 20, 2013)

En una agencia de repuestos de coche vi este letrero:
*
Lo dificil lo hacemos inmediatamente.

Para lo imposible tardamos un poco más.*



------------------------------
---------------------------------------

Suegras:

*Suegras...

De mil...

una buena.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2013)

mejor pájaro volando que pájaro en mano¡¡¡


----------



## dearlana (Sep 2, 2013)

Mujeres:*

"Las solteras son de oro

las casadas son de plata

las viudas son de bronce

y las viejas...

de hojalata".*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2013)

*Los senos son la prueba fehaciente que los hombres si podemos prestar atención a dos cosas al mismo tiempo  *


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Los senos son la prueba fehaciente que los hombres si podemos prestar atención a dos cosas al mismo tiempo  *



y no solo eso,también somos capases de dejar volar nuestra imaginación mientras prestamos atención a esas dos cosas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2013)

Que es imaginación ratonil . . .  (carita de ángel) ?


----------



## dearlana (Sep 6, 2013)

Mujeres:

*Al que tiene mujer hermosa...

castillo en frontera...

o viña en la carretera:

¡Nunca le faltará guerra!.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2013)

Hay gente que pierde el pelo , pero no el tudo


----------



## dearlana (Sep 6, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y no solo eso,también somos capases de dejar volar nuestra imaginación mientras prestamos atención a esas dos cosas



---------------------------

No imaginen demasiado...

...que se ponen malos.

------------------------------------------------

Dicho ad oc:

*"De imaginación también se vive".*

----------------------------------------------------------

(Si por cada vez que uno a imaginado, le hubieran dado un euro...). (= Onassis).

....................................................................................................

(Por aquí hay centros de inseminación artificial, que por cada vez que imagines, te dan 30 euros).



*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

¿Qué es lo que más les gusta de los hombres a las mujeres?:

-- 1º) Alto.

-- 2º) Rubio.

-- 3º) De ojos azules.

-- 4º) Pelo completo.

-- 5º) Cachas.

-- 6º) Con Tableta de Chocolate.

-- 7º) Rico.

-- 8º) Inteligente.

-- 9º) Joven.

-- 10º) Con título universitario.

-- 11º) Con un buen trabajo.

(No hace falta más nada).

------------------------------

¿Qué es lo que más les gusta de las mujeres a los hombres?:





1º) Cuerpazo impresionante.


















2º) Cuerpazo impresionante.














3º) Cuerpazo impresionante.














(No hace falta más nada).*


----------



## dearlana (Sep 13, 2013)

Mujeres:
*
"En cojera de perro...

y en lágrimas de mujer...

Nunca has de creer".*


----------



## Mostdistortion (Sep 17, 2013)

Dijo un humorista (Flaco Pailos)

"Mas vale preservativo en pene
que nene el año que viene"


----------



## dearlana (Oct 20, 2013)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Dijo un humorista (Flaco Pailos)
> 
> "Mas vale preservativo en pene
> que nene el año que viene"



----------------------------------------------------

Por aquí se oye este:

Cinco minutos de gusto pueden dar nueve meses de disgusto.

Para evitar los nueve meses de disgusto...

...use preservativos "El Augusto".


----------



## dearlana (Oct 21, 2013)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dicho:

*La Naturaleza no entiende de infidelidades.

Es el egoísmo del Hombre quien las reclama.*


----------



## jennifer94 (Oct 22, 2013)

*por querer ver el arbol, no veras el bosque *


----------



## dearlana (Oct 22, 2013)

*Si lloras, las lágrimas no te dejarán ver el cielo.* (Creo que era así... o algo parecido).


----------



## dearlana (Oct 29, 2013)

*"Donde fueres...haz lo que vieres".*

Este es equivalente al de:
*
"Si se estila llevar albarda...póntela y calla".*

(Albarda: Lo que se le pone al burro encima para luego sentarse el usuario).



------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
"Es cosa sabida...

...que el calor...

da vida".*

(Se refiere a que durante los meses de Verano, con el calor, las mujeres visten con menos ropa = Más atracción = Más futuros nacimientos).



*" A arrancá de burro...

pará de mula".*


Se refiere a que por muy bruto que sea el marido con mal genio, gritando;  le salta la mujer con la suficiente potencia para contrarrestarlo.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ir por lana...

y salir trasquilado.*

Es equivalente a:

*Salió como el gallo de Morón...

sin plumas y cacareando.*


----------



## dearlana (Nov 1, 2013)

*Años...



arrugas...




y...




canas...





...





...





...





... ¡ Son macanas !.*


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 1, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> Dicho:
> 
> *La Naturaleza no entiende de infidelidades.
> 
> Es el egoísmo del Hombre quien las reclama.*



No comparto, el instinto de conservación (naturaleza) te dice "distribuí tu semilla tanto como puedas"  y a las mujeres les dice "Asegurate que tus hijos nacen de la mejor semilla" 

o algo así jajaja de ahí vienen los problemas de los que hacen tratos que no cumplen por ser dominados por su parte animal 

Saludos.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 19, 2013)

Aquí va un refrán muy bueno:
*
Nunca digas:

Ni cuanto ganas.

Ni cuanto tienes.

Ni adonde vas.

Ni de donde vienes.*

Porque si dices cuanto ganas, te puede ocurrir que cuando necesites pedirle dinero a alguien, te conteste diciendo cosas como: "Pero si tu ganas tanto...¿Como es que tienes necesidad de pedirme dinero prestado?.

Si dices cuanto tienes: Tres cuartos de lo mismo: Te lo van a tirar en las narices a la primera de cambio. Se te va a virar en tu contra.

Si dices a donde vas: No te extrañe que cuando vuelvas te hayan robado en tu casa.

Si dices de donde vienes: Lo mismo: Saben cuando sales y cuando entras en tu casa.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 6, 2013)

*Compra a quien heredó.

No compres a quien compró.

Que sabe lo que costó.*


----------



## Nepper (Dic 6, 2013)

De la película Alien Vs. Predador (la 1)
Recuerden que para la película, hiban a ver un descubrimiento arqueologo enterrado hacía miles de años.
Una mujer, del grupo de asalto estaba preparando el rifle, entonces la arqueologa le pregunta muy confundida
-:¿Para que llevas un arma?
y le responde
-: Es como el condón; *Prefiero tenerlo y no necesitarlo, que necesitarlo y no tenerlo*


----------



## dearlana (Dic 8, 2013)

Nepper dijo:


> De la película Alien Vs. Predador (la 1)
> Recuerden que para la película, hiban a ver un descubrimiento arqueologo enterrado hacía miles de años.
> Una mujer, del grupo de asalto estaba preparando el rifle, entonces la arqueologa le pregunta muy confundida
> -:¿Para que llevas un arma?
> ...


-------------------------------------------

" Mu gueno...mu gueno...mu gueno "

¡Me gustó!.

--------------------------------------

Algo parecido a eso:


*"Hombre precabido...

...vale por dos".*


----------



## dearlana (Dic 25, 2013)

*Donde hay mucha Justicia...

Es peligroso tener Razón.*


----------



## Scooter (Dic 26, 2013)

A mi me gusta empezar con un refrán y acabar con otro así queda una cosa absurda y desconcertante:
"mas vale un toma que ciento volando"


----------



## miguelus (Dic 26, 2013)

Buenos días.

Ese Refrán que dice...

_Hombre refranero hombre puñetero_ 

Sal U2


----------



## Nepper (Dic 26, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> A mi me gusta empezar con un refrán y acabar con otro así queda una cosa absurda y desconcertante:
> "mas vale un toma que ciento volando"


"Estas más deshubicado que inodoro en el living"


----------



## dearlana (Ene 2, 2014)

*El refrán antirrefrán:



"No por mucho madrugar, amanece más temprano."


---------------------------------------------------------


Y una frase parecida:



"Si te dan ganas de trabajar...

acuéstate y espera a que se te pase."

---------------------------------------------

Y este que está relacionado con todo eso:



"En este mundo traidor...

nada es verdad ni es mentira.

Todo es según el color...

del cristal con que se mira."*


----------



## dearlana (Ene 15, 2014)

*Cambiar los refranes añadiéndoles frases repetitivas.* ( Igual está puesto anteriormente, pero lo vuelvo a poner):

Por ejemplo: Del refrán:

"A Dios rogando...

...y con el mazo dando..."

A cada frase se le van añadiendo las terminaciones: ..."entre las sábanas" y "entre las piernas" de forma alternada.

Así: Lo anterior se nos queda:

"A Dios rogando entre las sábanas...

y con el mazo dando entre las piernas"


---------------------------------

Otro ejemplo usando el refrán de más arriba que le gustó a Nepper:

En este mundo traidor entre las sabanas.

Nada es verdad ni es mentira entre las piernas.

Todo es según el color entre las sábanas.

Del cristal con que se mira entre las piernas.

---------------------------------------------------

O este: 

A quien madruga entre las sábanas...

Dios lo ayuda entre las piernas...



------------------------------------------------------------------

El refrán del anterior papa Benedicto XVI:

"Mi Paz os dejo...

mi paz os doy...

que os den por c.

que yo me voy..."


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 15, 2014)

Lo sol nascio para todos........................
Haora la suenbra es para quien tiene juizio. 

Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana (Ene 28, 2014)

*Cuatro cosas hay en la vida que nunca vuelven más:

Una bala disparada.

Una palabra hablada.

Un tiempo pasado...

Y una ocasión desaprovechada.*


----------



## dearlana (Feb 1, 2014)

*...a tu casa vendrán...

y de tu casa te echarán...*


----------



## dearlana (Feb 17, 2014)

Este es muy bueno. Da igual si está repetido o no:

Quien mucho come...





...mucho bebe...




Quien mucho bebe...



...mucho duerme...



Quien mucho duerme...



...poco lee...


...poco sabe...


y poco vale.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 17, 2014)

me quedo con las letras de la musica que escucho quizas este no en especial, pero siempre me gusta el comienzo de la cancion porque contiene una gran verdad 

_Sobre la palma de mi lengua vive el himno de mi corazón. 

Siento la alianza mas perfecta que injusticia a media vos. 

La vida es un libro útil para aquel que puede comprender.

Tengo confianza en la balanza que inclina mi parecer._​
*miguel abuelo​*


----------



## dearlana (Feb 22, 2014)

*A quien madruga...

Dios lo emburra.*


(A quien mucho madruga: Dios lo transforma en un burrito trabajador).


(Burro = Borrico = Jumento = Pollino = Como lo llamen ustedes ahí).



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Y ahora: Un trabalenguas clásico, pero mejorado:

A la capa parda se le han añadido unos hilitos de alpaca para adornarla un poco más:

*Compadre compre usted poca capa parda con alpaca.

Que, el que poca capa parda con alpaca compra...

poca capa parda con alpaca paga.

Yo, que poca capa parda con alpaca compré...

poca capa parda con alpaca pagué.*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2014)

Cada 2 por 3, no ahi 3 sin 2...

A cada chancho le llega su San Martin... 

NO hay mal que dure 100 años, pero con 99 te arruino la existencia...


----------



## Nepper (Feb 23, 2014)

Le dijo el profesor al alumno;

"Nunca vas a tener mas memoria ni todo tan solucionado como lo tiene internet"

.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 26, 2014)

A quien madruga...





...hay que ponerle el despertador más temprano...


----------



## dearlana (Mar 2, 2014)

Quizás este refrán sea de una utilidad especial aquí:



Vale más una gota de miel...

...que una jarra de hiel.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 2, 2014)

para la gente como yo:


> Hiel:
> 1
> Líquido amargo, de color amarillo verdoso, segregado por el hígado.
> Sinónimo: bilis
> ...


----------



## Marino (Mar 4, 2014)

SI NO QUERES QUE TRASCIENDA
NO SE LO CUENTES A ELLA.......

lo digo con motivos


----------



## Nepper (Mar 20, 2014)

Estabamos en la universidad, y teniamos que entrar a la única aula que estaba cerrada con llave.
Los profesores muy fastidiados, van a buscar las llaves.
Cuando vuelven, proceden a colocar la llave, con la mala suerte que en el pasillo las luces estaban apagadas, no se veía mucho. El profesor de mayor edad comenta "ahora vamos a ver si le emboco", a lo que el profesor un poco mas joven saca su celular rápidamente , prende la linterna y comenta
"El celular no mató al teléfono de línea, pero si a la linterna"


----------



## chclau (Mar 20, 2014)

Me hiciste acordar con eso de la tecnologia y de lo que iban teoricamente a matar... se acuerdan cuando se hablaba de "paperless office", oficina sin papeles? Y despues resulto que con las compus se gasta el doble con todo tipo de impresiones innecesarias...

Por lo que en una revista alguien puso una vez que el "paperless office" va a estar disponible mas o menos por la misma epoca que el "paperless bathroom". Supongo que no hay necesidad de traducir...


----------



## dearlana (Mar 24, 2014)

Marino dijo:


> SI NO QUERES QUE TRASCIENDA
> NO SE LO CUENTES A ELLA.......
> 
> lo digo con motivos



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Un refrán más generalizado relacionado con lo mismo:

*¿Me guardas un secreto amigo?.

¡Mejor me lo guardas si no te lo digo!.*


----------



## dearlana (Mar 30, 2014)

Estas son frases muy útiles que nos han enseñado nuestros padres y algunas personas mayores:

*Si siembras tormentas...

...recoges tempestades.*



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Si escupes para arriba...

te puede caer encima.*



-------------*Donde las dan...

...las toman.*



-------------------

*Con la cuchara que coges...

...con esa comes.*

(Este último se lo suelen decir las madres a las hijas cuando estas no les hacen caso y se enrollan con quien no deben). (Como diciendo: "Luego no te quejes").



---------------------

*Si buscas lo que no debes...

...encuentras lo que no quieres.*



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_____________________________________________________________________________

Al contrario de todo lo anterior:

La frase más nefasta que he escuchado en mi vida:

*Piensa mal y acertarás.*

Ese tipo de Filosofía; usando frases como estas: Amarga a quien la realiza y lo convierte en una persona odiosa.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 3, 2014)

Este también está bueno:
*
Donde irás prestado...


... que vengas mejorado...*


(Equivale a decir algo así como: Como se te ocurra prestar algo...verás como al final sales perjudicado por haber hecho el favor).


----------



## dearlana (Abr 11, 2014)

Este es contrario al anterior:

*Amigo que no presta...

... y cuchillo que no corta...

...que se pierdan...

...poco importa.*


----------



## dearlana (Abr 21, 2014)

Este lo oí hace pocos días en Radio Cinco Todo Noticias:

*"Un ladrón burlado...

... ¡ es un ladrón muy enfadado !."*

-----------------------------------------------

Y este lo oí hoy mismo en la misma emisora:

*"El que vende por necesidad...

...pierde por obligación."*


----------



## dearlana (May 24, 2014)

*Un trabalenguas:*

Intente decirlo lo más rápido posible:

*Pablito clavó un clavito. ¿Qué clavo clavó Pablito?.*

Debe usted decir algo como esto:

*PablitoclavóunclavitoqueclavoclavóPablito.*


...Es muy probable que: Por lo menos la primera vez usted diga:

                          ...........................*.queclavoclavlóPablito.*


----------



## dearlana (Jun 22, 2014)

Frase pedagógica:

*Fue por lana y salió trasquilado.*


----------



## Nepper (Jun 24, 2014)

estaba estudiando digitales, programacion assembler e introduccion a circuitos integrados. Revisando mi carpeta me encuentro con algo que anoté.
Parece ser que el profesor hiso una introducción a lenguajes de programación y comentó algo que por suerte logré anotar. Puede que no este bien la redaccion, o palabras que no pueden cerrar, recuerden que lo apunte apurado, pero el concepto me gusto.

*Programación:
Es un arte.... de lo mas moderno. Lo corriente es una rutina aburrida, lo lindo es analizar el problema y ver un resultado armónico, planteando así una solución de antemano.*


----------



## dearlana (Ago 4, 2014)

Se refieren a nombres de mujeres como si tuvieran determinados apellidos:

Elba...Surero.

Eva...Cuatorio.

Lola...Mento.

Lali...Oli.

Mari...Comprende.

Ana...Conda.

Heidi...Onda.


Situados en la Edad Media: También tienen una frase en la que uno de ellos hace de rey o algo parecido y le dice al otro como castigo:

"Pues te mando a las mamorras".

Y el otro le contesta sonriendo y con cara de picardía:

"Pues mándame a las mamorras".


----------



## dearlana (Ago 23, 2014)

Es una frase que me he encontrado en muchos libros de Psicología:

*Desconfía de la persona que critica a compañeros de su misma profesión.*

Por ejemplo: Llevas la moto a arreglar a un mecánico y entre las frases que dice existen las que menosprecian a los demás profesionales de su zona.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 23, 2014)

yo desconfió de los clientes que critican al colegas de mi profesión.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 24, 2014)

Más vale pájaro en mano que enfermedad venerea.


Serás lo que debas ser..
José de Ser.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 26, 2014)

Si le cerráis la puerta a los errores, la verdad también quedará afuera.

El hombre sincero tiene derecho al error.

Aquellos que no pueden recordar el pasado están condenados a repetirlo.
(sí, sí, la dije antes colegas, pero este lugar me parece mucho más indicado para reproducirla)

El hombre sabio sabe sacar provecho de sus enemigos.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 26, 2014)

Y es buen lugar para poner el original.
Los pueblos que ignoran(olvidan) su historia, están condenados a repetirla.
Nicolás Avellaneda.....
*Pero antes lo dijo Cicerón.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Y es buen lugar para poner el original.
> Los pueblos que ignoran(olvidan) su historia, están condenados a repetirla.
> Nicolás Avellaneda.....
> Pero antes lo dijo *Cicerón.*



pero ci cicera¡¡¡¡


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 27, 2014)

1. Yo no soy nada solo yo, yo soy yo, uno elige quedarse donde quiere, uno construye su propio Mundo. 

2. Quien se odia en verdad, no puede amar, ni depositar su confianza en los demás. 

3. Si tu te conoces a si mismo puedes ser amables con otros. 

4. Sin los demás, tú no puedes observarte a ti mismo. Uno existe porque hay otros. 

5. Si estoy solo, yo estoy solo en todas partes, el mundo no es solo para mí. 

6. Al reconocer la diferencia entre tú y los demás fabricas tu propia imagen. 

7. La única persona que se interesa en mí y me comprende soy yo mismo. 

8. Todos tienen otros yo, un yo observados por los demás, y el que se observa a sí mismo. 

9. Uno también puede cambiar porque el mundo es algo que has construido con tu propio pensamiento.

10. Las demás personas forman mi propia imagen. 

11. Eres tu quien decide si la realidad es detestable. 

12. La mente separa la realidad de la verdad. 

13. Nadie puede entender perfectamente a otra persona, ya es bastante difícil entenderse a uno mismo (...) tal vez por eso la vida es tan interesante. 

14. Existen tantas verdades como personas. 

15. Los muñecos son creados por el hombre a su imagen. Si Dios existe, tal vez seamos muñecos para él. 

16. La felicidad es una mentira, y la verdad siempre dolorosa 

17."El que se odia a sí mismo, no puede gustar a los demás ni tampoco confiar en nadie". 

18."Te lastimas a ti mismo porque sabes que es más doloroso lastimar a los demás" 

19."Dios en su Cielo, Todo Bien en la Tierra" 

20. Dialogo: 
Gendou: pero fue la humanidad misma, la que creó esta desastrosa escena, un mundo purificado del pecado original... pero casi inhabitable. 
Kouzou: prefiero un mundo caótico lleno de pecadores. 

21. El mayor enemigo del hombre, es el hombre. 

22. Quien conoce el dolor puede ser más amables con los demás… 

23. Ciudad, un paraíso creado por los humanos… 

24. No se puede justificar la vida solo por unos momentos agradables… 

25.Los humanos estamos protegidos por la ciencia. La ciencia es el poder del hombre… 

26.Tus ojos inocentes, aún ni tienen idea… del camino que tu destino seguirá 

27.Algún día te darás cuenta que lo que tienes en tu espalda son alas para buscar un nuevo futuro 

28.La gente vive olvidando su pasado. Pero hay ciertas cosas que no se deberías olvidar… 

29.La muerte lleva a la nada. 

30. Es posible que la muerte sea la única y absoluta libertad. 

31. Sólo merece vivir el que en realidad lo desea. 

32.Los milagros jamás pasan porque sí, porque una persona los hace posibles. 

33.La oportunidad de alcanzar la felicidad puede ser encontrada en cualquier parte.

34."Dilema del Erizo": Aunque un erizo desee acercarse a otro erizo, mientras más se acercan más se dañan con sus espinas. 

35. Todo tiene que estar en el corazón...y eso ha de ser suficiente. 

36. Un hombre debe soportar el sufrimiento, es parte de la vida, como es fácil sufrir hay quien piensa que la vida es sufrimiento. 

Fuente (aunque probablemente ya se haya dicho mucho antes), serie 
Evangelion


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 31, 2014)

Zener o no zener, esa es la tensión.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2014)

¡¡¡¡pero zi zeras ¡¡¡¡  zener


----------



## dearlana (Sep 3, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Zener o no zener, esa es la tensión.



¡¡¡Buenísimo!!! ¡¡¡Buenísimo!!!


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 7, 2014)

Válido solo para Argentina.


Al sitio que fueres ....

Trae alfajores.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 8, 2014)

Los más parecidos a eso son:

"* Al sitio que fueres...haz lo que vieres "*. ( Esto es muy valioso para la gente que empieza a trabajar en un sitio nuevo ).


y:


*"Si se estila llevar albarda...póntela y calla"* ( La misma utilidad que el enterior).

----------------------------------------------------------

Y este no tiene que ver nada con eso, pero me acaba de llegar a la cocorota:

*" En el país de los ciegos...


...el tuerto...


...es el rey.*


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 8, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Los más parecidos a eso son:
> 
> "* Al sitio que fueres...haz lo que vieres "*. ( Esto es muy valioso para la gente que empieza a trabajar en un sitio nuevo ).
> 
> ...




Lo sé amigo Dearlana.

Es que en argentina, el alfajor es una golosina tradicional, y en cada provincia se elabora de una manera distinta, adquiriendo así la identidad del lugar.

Por eso cuando la gente viaja, acostumbra a llevar de regreso la mencionada golosina, para participar a sus parientes o amigos, la alegría del viaje.

Hago esto con el solo afán de poner un poco de humor en las citas.

Por ejemplo, en ese refrán que citaste, yo hubiera puesto el nombre de un presidente.

Si es posible, se debe hacer reír hasta a los muertos. 

*Leonardo*

Entra u3.

¿Se entiende?

PD:
Ahora pongámonos serios.
La tinta más tenue, es más poderosa que la memoria más potente.
*Confucio*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2014)

los alfajores santafecinos,los mejores ¡¡¡


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 8, 2014)

Uno que hoy sería apología del delito.

*Los niños mal educados, encuentran padres en cualquier lado.*

Se refiere a que si un menor iba por allí faltando el respeto, nunca faltaría quien le pusiera los puntos sobre la íes.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 9, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Uno que hoy sería apología del delito.
> 
> *Los niños mal educados, encuentran padres en cualquier lado.*
> 
> Se refiere a que si un menor iba por allí faltando el respeto, nunca faltaría quien le pusiera los puntos sobre la íes.



Me hisiste recordar una que SIEMPRE dice mi hermano, que no tengo idea si lo inventó o lo escuchó en otro lado, pero dice así:

Si no te educa la familia, te educa la sociedad.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 10, 2014)

Se me ocurrió pulsar alfajores en las imágenes de Google y se me hizo la boca agua:

https://www.google.es/search?hl=es&....7.0....0...1ac.1.53.img..1.8.984.xapet_B8ezU


----------



## ActJony (Sep 10, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Se me ocurrió pulsar alfajores en las imágenes de Google y se me hizo la boca agua:



Hola Dearlana, que son esos alfajores ?? Tienen buen aspecto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2014)

si esos son alfajores ,
y estos son los alfajores santafecinos 

https://www.google.es/search?q=alfa...ite=imghp&tbm=isch&biw=1280&bih=935&oq=&gs_l=


----------



## dearlana (Sep 10, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si esos son alfajores ,
> y estos son los alfajores santafecinos
> 
> https://www.google.es/search?q=alfa...ite=imghp&tbm=isch&biw=1280&bih=935&oq=&gs_l=



---------------------------------------------------------------

...estoy que me babeo todo viendo los alfajores santafecinos. Y eso que cené no hace mucho.





ActJony dijo:


> Hola Dearlana, que son esos alfajores ?? Tienen buen aspecto



---------------------------------------------------

Aquí comemos muchos alfajores, pero solo en Navidades. El resto del año no se ven en los supermercados.

También hay pasteles de yema, roscones de vino, polvorones de chocolate,, de limón, de canela...


aaahhh....solo escribiendo esto parece que me los estoy comiendo.

Todos los años nos mandamos unos atracones de todo eso...

---------------------------------------


A falta de alfajores...buenos son refranes (...para no perder el hilo...).


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 10, 2014)

"*El alfajor es más poderoso que el alfanje*".

"*La letra con sangre, es roja*".

Como no puedo editar el anterior, hago la modificación aquí.

*Al sitio que fueres, alfajores trajeres.*


----------



## dearlana (Sep 13, 2014)

*Bienaventurados los que cobran el sueldo base porque verán a Dios. Y además, muy pronto.*


----------



## dearlana (Sep 14, 2014)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Este debería de ser escrito con letras de oro:

*Quien critica de otros delante de ti...

critica de ti delante de otros.*


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 16, 2014)

*"Uno es por lo que es, y no por lo que tiene"*


----------



## dearlana (Sep 18, 2014)

Uno contrario a ese:

*"Tanto tienes, tanto vales"*. ( Hoy día; por desgracia, está ocurriendo mucho eso).

-----------------------------------------------------------

Otro:

*"No vale con solo serlo, también hay que aparentarlo"*.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Uno intermedio:

*" Aunque la mona se vista de seda...mona se queda "*.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 19, 2014)

*" Sería de mal nacido el no ser agradecido "*.

Esta frase se la oí a un compañero de trabajo hace muchos años.

Se parece un poco a esta:

*" A caballo regalado no se le mira el diente ".*

Y a esta:

*" Yegua grande...

...ande o no ande..."*

Y también a esta:

*" De mal agradecidos está el Infierno lleno ".*


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 20, 2014)

respecto de esta...
*" Aunque la mona se vista de seda...mona se queda ". *

En una película decían, *"Cuanto más alto sube el mono, más claro se le ve el c....."*

Y esta no es célebre, porque es mía.

*El que más sabe, más sabe lo que no sabe.*


----------



## dearlana (Sep 20, 2014)

" Solo se que no se nada ".  ( Según Sócrates ).

------------------------------------------

Nunca le he encontrado sentido lógico a esa frase de Sócrates.

 Si sabes que no sabes nada: Ya sabes algo; luego es mentira que no sabes nada.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 20, 2014)

charla de borrachos (yo no, claro está) y un colega en su momento culmine, cuando sacamos al tema las mascotas y el amor que uno tiene por ellas, dijo de su labrador:

"Gracias a Dios me compre un perro que me enseño a vivir como hombre"


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 21, 2014)

Me lo dijeron y lo olvidé,
lo ví y lo entendí.
Lo hice y lo aprendí.

*Confucio*


----------



## dearlana (Oct 25, 2014)

*Hace más el que quiere que el que puede.*


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 4, 2014)

Válido solo para argentina y sitios donde conozcan a *"Los nocheros"*


*Voy a comerte el corazon a besos.*
*Jack "El destripador"*


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 15, 2014)

Acabo de prestar atensión a la firma del moderador D@rkbytes.

_Quienes creen que el dinero lo hace todo, terminan haciendo todo por dinero._
*Voltaire.*


----------



## Nepper (Nov 15, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Válido solo para argentina y sitios donde conozcan a *"Los nocheros"*
> 
> 
> *Voy a comerte el corazon a besos.*
> *Jack "El destripador"*


Cuando se te complica un problema....

"Vamos por partes"


   .. dijo jack...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 27, 2014)

Un foro sin aquellos que leen y/o escriben, estará condenado a la extinción y al olvido


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2014)

"Dios criou la vida..........para que cada uno cuide de su propria" (y deje en paz a de los otros)
"Donde si gaña lo pan no si come la carne" (mui sabio quien generou ese dicho)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2014)

Me recorde de mas algunos dichos e refranes:

"Quien guarda con cariño lo que no sirve mas , seguramente en lo futuro teras en las manos lo que nesesitas". (descurpas de todo charratero como jo  , jajajajajaja)

Tuve un Chefe que sienpre aclarava en bueno tono:

"Para los amigos: !!TUDO!!.
"Para los conocidos: "La forma de la Lei".
"Para los inimigos: "Quedarse lo mas lejos que possible".

"Mas vale un pecho en las manos que dos en lo soutien" 

Quando yo y mi señora peleamos generalmente el aclara en bueno tono : "Lo que pensas que es , yo no soy tu enpregada" (servisal).
Yo contesto imediatamente : "seguramente que si , senon yo ya tenia despedido a mucho tienpo" ,jajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajja. 

"La mujeres son identicas a los conputadoras personales : canbiase en mucho lo hardware , pero lo software (sistema operativo) ese no canbia nunca".


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 6, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> "Quien guarde con cariño lo que no sirve más , seguro en el futuro tendrá en las manos lo que necesite". (disculpas de todo charratero como nosotros)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2014)

*Disposofobia !*


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 6, 2014)

Y sí...
Algo de eso hay, pero como *alguna vez* lo vamos a usar, tenemos la excusa.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2014)

p p p dijo:


>


!!!Muchas gracias Don p p p por la correcta tradución para lo español de mi dicho!!!!!
!!!Eres sin dudas una persona mui  amable!!!!
Haaa si recorde mas una : "Las mujeres son mui semejantes a los inductores quando lo tema es la curriente electrica  , inicialmente  no les permiten que adentre , pero despues de adentrado no quieren mas que te vaias  a salir" , jajajajajajajajajajaja.
Att.
Ganiel Gopez de Grasil.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 29, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Me recorde de mas algunos dichos e refranes:
> 
> "Quien guarda con cariño lo que no sirve mas , seguramente en lo futuro teras en las manos lo que nesesitas". (descurpas de todo charratero como jo  , jajajajajaja)
> 
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------

Yo guardo de todo: 

Tapones de botellas "que me pueden hacer falta algún día"; las cajas vacías de los bombones para poner botones de mandos, las lámparas de bajo consumo gastadas para sacarles los componentes internos, los botes de compota gastados, de mi sobrino, para meter tornillos, cuatrocientas mil bolsas de plástico usadas. Eso sí: Clasificadas por tamaños y hasta por colores... -todo-.

La familia dice que tengo el Mal de Diógenes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2014)

La perfección !








Yo de 2 pasé a 9 perros en tres meses


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 29, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Yo guardo de todo:
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------o-----------------------------------------
Yo además acopio maderas que estén cepilladas, tubos de fontanería para hacer estructuras, paneles de multilaminado, etc, etc, etc.
Yo siempre digo que tengo _*el mal del perro de Diójenes.*_


----------



## dearlana (Dic 29, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La perfección !
> 
> http://k40.kn3.net/taringa/7/5/6/6/2/6/2/m_nusfire87/4E4.jpg?2170
> 
> ...



------------------------------------

Ese es un buen negocio.

Aquí los caniches se pagan muy bien.

Sobre todos los caniches toys o caniches enanos.

El truco está en ir cruzando entre sí solo los más pequeños.

Un caniche enano aquí puede valer 600 euros.

También he visto caniches provenientes de cruce entre caniches enanos y yorkshires toys. Los resultados son preciosos y de mucho valor comercial. (Son Yorkshires con narices de caniches).





p p p dijo:


> ----------------------------------------------o-----------------------------------------
> Yo además acopio maderas que estén cepilladas, tubos de fontanería para hacer estructuras, paneles de multilaminado, etc, etc, etc.
> Yo siempre digo que tengo _*el mal del perro de Diójenes.*_



------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cuando veo tablas de calidad que la gente pone al lado de los contenedores de la basura, me dan unas ganas tremendas de llevármelas para casa. 

Suele ocurrir que están en lugares muy alejados y no es cuestión de ir con esa tablas por todo el pueblo.

Una vez había un armario desarmado cerca de casa y no me pude resistir.

Otro día me traje una cómoda entera. La tengo llena de tornillos en botes; en la primera gaveta. De clavos en botes (...De compota) en la segunda gaveta. De tirafondos en botes, en la tercera gaveta, etc., etc.

La familia dice: " ¿Pero que necesidad tiene tú de eso?". " ¡ Vaya unos espectáculos que estás dando para los vecinos! ".

Con esos tablones tan grandes y unos bloques macizos de 6 ( = tabicas macizas de 6 ) me hice unas estanterías fabulosas en el garaje para poner las latas de aceite, las del agua de colores para los radiadores, las del agua destilada, las baterías cargándose, etc., etc.

Hay que ver el peso que aguantan, usando esos bloques como patas y como separadores de las baldas superiores.

Se puede hasta subir uno encima.


----------



## Marino (Dic 31, 2014)

Jesus murio en la cruz
con tres clavos solamente
porque no muere tu hermana
que la clava tanta gente....


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 31, 2014)

*En el tiempo de las bárbaras naciones,
de la cruz colgaban los ladrones.
Hoy, en el tiempo de las luces,
del pecho del ladrón cuelgan las cruces.*


----------



## miguelus (Ene 22, 2015)

Buenos días.

Como dice el dicho...

*No por mucho tempranar amanece más madruga*.  

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2015)

Ahhhhh , en el pensamiento , mientras lo leia se me escapó un Maduro


----------



## Nepper (Ene 22, 2015)

Marino dijo:


> Jesus murio en la cruz
> con tres clavos solamente
> porque no muere tu hermana
> que la clava tanta gente....



Dr. Tangalanga 


"Tus ojos son como dos luceros
que alumbran en altamar,
me gustaría ser marinero
para romperte el ***o"


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 3, 2015)

Pedir disculpas no siempre significa que estás equivocado, solo significa que valoras tu relación más que tu ego.


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 17, 2015)

No es frase, no es refrán,pero tampoco es chiste.
así que aqquí va.

*Un manco se tiro al río,
un ciego, lo contemplaba.
Un mudo le dijo a un sordo,
mira como el manco nada.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2015)

Y el manco le dió una trompada al sordo ?


----------



## Nepper (Feb 18, 2015)

Yo lo tenía como:

Un mudo le dijo a un sordo que un ciego está viendo una carrera de paralíticos


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 18, 2015)

Nepper dijo:


> Yo lo tenía como:
> 
> Un mudo le dijo a un sordo que un ciego está viendo una carrera de paralíticos



Seguramente es el mismo, pero sospecho  está deformado, ya que el que puse, tiene rima.

Son cosas que pasan.

A mi se me enseñó la frase...
*En sus marcas, listos, ya.*
Viene del ingles "on your mark, ready etc..."

Y me pegaba como una patada en los...
Escuchar a un "locutor", "presentador" decir "_en sus marcas, preparados_".


----------



## Nepper (Feb 27, 2015)

El otro día hablando de trabajo con un compañero...
Algunas personas trabajamos bajo dependencia y tenemos a gente arriba, vulgarmente se los llama jefe o supervisores...
En la charla salió el siguiente refrán que considero de mucha importancia, ya que bien utilizado, beneficia al jefe como al dependiente...

"Siempre que nadie te controle, informá todo el trabajo que hisiste para que piensen que te estan controlando"

Al principio puede parecer que uno se está cavando su propia tumba, ya que lo normal al leer esa frase es pensar que "tengo que informar todo lo que hago", entonces "tengo que hacer". Esto implica directamente "trabajar como esclavo".

Por otro lado el "dormir" y hacer nada, implica que no habrá algo que informar y en el caso de informar un trabajo que no se realizó, no habla muy bien, ya que la mentira tiene patas cortas.

Entonces, si se relee la frase mensionada, hay que interpretarla como que hay que mostrar todo lo que uno hiso, para que los jefes queden satisfechos con el trabajo. Puede que el trabajo no llevó el tiempo que se le asignó, se tardó mucho menos y el tiempo restante se usó para varios fines, pero el haberlo notificado inspira confianza.
Muy distinta confianza a la que habría si es que tienen que preguntar qué se hiso. Ya por el simple hecho de "tener que preguntar", es malo.

Solo recalco el hecho de que notificar los trabajos ayuda a que uno mantenga el control de las cosas, y no que el otro tenga el control de tus cosas.

Aclarado todo esto, tendrías que volver a leer la frase para compilar la idea que espero transmitir.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 28, 2015)

*Lo que voy a poner no es un refrán ni una frase célebre ni nada...*

Es lo que he visto durante toda mi vida:

Cuando las mujeres se meten a controlar el negocio regentado previamente solo por el marido: 

O se quedan sin clientela, o tienen que cerrar, o se pelean con los clientes, o suben los precios, o se pelean con la mujer del dueño del negocio de al lado si es de la misma especialidad, etc.,etc.

Y díganme que el negocio sea de Electrónica y ellas no tengan ni idea: Fracaso seguro.

...con todas las excepciones que quieran y que ojalá que sean muchas.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 4, 2015)

*Dime de qué presumes...


Y te diré de lo que careces.*


----------



## elgriego (Abr 4, 2015)

*Que Buen Post,Recien lo veo!!!*

*Mi vieja decia,cuando estaba enojada con alguien.

 Anda a hacerte hervir y tomate el caldo.

Otras frases que utilizaba.

 De acuerdo al pajaro, es el nido.

 Mas Tranquilo que agua de tanque.

 Ese es un Chapucero.

 Y otras, que hoy dia provocarian la intervencion del Inadi.

La siguiente expresion la utilizaba un ex colega jefe de planta de lu6.(Nota personal) Y no se si a veces no habria que ponerla en practica.

No Avives giles, que despues se te hacen contra.

*

*Saludos.*


----------



## dearlana (Abr 4, 2015)

No Avives giles, que despues se te hacen contra.

Por aquí decimos:

*No escupas para arriba...

Que te puede caer encima...*


...un saludo amigo.

(Por cierto: Precioso avatar gif).


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 4, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> *Que Buen Post,Recien lo veo!!!*
> 
> *Mi vieja decia,cuando estaba enojada con alguien.
> 
> ...



Mi viejo lo completa con...

*"que despues te hacen la competencia"*


----------



## elgriego (Abr 4, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> No Avives giles, que despues se te hacen contra.
> 
> Por aquí decimos:
> 
> ...



Aca tambien colega dearlana, utilizamos ese dicho,Y a veces lo modificamos diciendo ,No hay que escupir para arriba,que te puede caer encima. O tambien, otro parecido. a los que pateaste cuando estas subiendo,los encontras cuando estas cayendo.

Con respecto al Avatar, era un personaje de la revista Lupin,llamado Saltapones y creado por el dibujante Hector Sidoli,Que me regalaron pa mi cumple, los muchachos de este prestigioso foro.

Saludos.





p p p dijo:


> Mi viejo lo completa con...
> 
> *"que despues te hacen la competencia"*



 Esta Muy Bueno ,lo mas triste es que tiene razon.

 Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 4, 2015)

Ejemplo del no escupas para arriba...

Lo leí hace muchos años, y tal vez no sea muy preciso, pero es más o menos así.

Frase de un oficial Ingles en plena batalla en la guerra de los Boers.

*"Vamos, avancen, que esos inutiles no le aciertan a un......."*


----------



## Nepper (Abr 4, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> *Que Buen Post,Recien lo veo!!!*
> 
> *Mi vieja decia,cuando estaba enojada con alguien.
> 
> ...



Mi viejo y mi vieja dicen: ¡No avives giles!
Mas que un refrán era un reto, porque ya los había avivado


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 6, 2015)

Una frase que yo emplee para alguien que en realidad no merece ser llamado amigo, dado que considero que para que alguien sea un amigo, una de los requisitos de la amistad que es haya reciprocidad (dar y recibir, y viceversa, en términos generales, claro). Y en este caso ni más ni menos que un pedigüeño, que claro, pide, pero no tiene la intención de brindarme absolutamente nada. O sea, quiere que haga cosas por el que me restan tiempo, pero no tiene ni siquiera la más mínima intención de dedicarme un tiempo, como que para él, simplemente estoy para ser usado.

La frase:

Pedís más que una monja, y das menos que un cura 

O la frase del egoísta que le aplico en su caso:

Hoy por mi, y mañana también por mí


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 6, 2015)

Podría utilizar una muletilla tuya, para completar otra frase sobre la mezquindad disfrazada de amistad:

Lo tuyo es mío,
y lo mío.......







*Desde ya.*

Sin embargo, ya fue dicho hace muchos años...(si no me equivoco, en el Martin Fierro)
Esto solía verse en banderillas que colocaban los almaceneros.

*Si te fío amigo mío,
corro el riego de perderte.
En cambio, si no te fío,
amigos hasta la muerte.*


----------



## dearlana (Abr 9, 2015)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Una frase que yo emplee para alguien que en realidad no merece ser llamado amigo, dado que considero que para que alguien sea un amigo, una de los requisitos de la amistad que es haya reciprocidad (dar y recibir, y viceversa, en términos generales, claro). Y en este caso ni más ni menos que un pedigüeño, que claro, pide, pero no tiene la intención de brindarme absolutamente nada. O sea, quiere que haga cosas por el que me restan tiempo, pero no tiene ni siquiera la más mínima intención de dedicarme un tiempo, como que para él, simplemente estoy para ser usado.
> 
> La frase:
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------

*
Amigo que no presta y cuchillo que no corta...


que se pierdan...


poco importa.*



Si te fío amigo mío,
corro el riego de perderte.
En cambio, si no te fío,
amigos hasta la muerte.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Ni fío... 

ni doy... 

ni presto...

Porque:

Si fío: 

Pierdo lo mío.

Si doy: 

A la ruina voy.

Y si presto: 

Al cobrar, molesto.

Así que, para evitar todo esto...

Ni fío. 

Ni doy. 

Ni presto.*


----------------------------------------------------

*
Estaban dos niños en el campo lejos de sus casas y en esto que apareció un oso.

Uno de los niños salió corriendo hasta un árbol próximo y se encaramó tronco arriba para escapar del oso. Dejando solo a su amigo.

Este, ante la proximidad del oso: Se hizo el muerto. Aguantó lo más que pudo la respiración.

Se le aproximó el oso y lo estuvo oliendo en la cara y al creerlo muerto se fue y siguió su camino.

El otro amigo se bajó del árbol y le comentó:

Oye: ¿ Que pasó?. El oso se te aproximó y pareció decirte algo al oído.

Sí...me dijo algo.

¿Y qué te dijo?.

Me dijo:*

*No es amiga la persona...

que en el peligro te abandona...*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2015)

"La esposa (señora) es la persona que debe ayudar al honbre resolver todos  los problemas a los que nunca  tendria acaso el no estuviera esposado (casado)"
!Saludo a todos desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 15, 2015)

Hay que procurar ser cuidadoso con lo que se dice (o escribe en este caso), dado que la gente tiende a oir y/o escuchar -o leer- más de lo que uno dice.


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 15, 2015)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Hay que procurar ser cuidadoso con lo que se dice (o escribe en este caso), dado que la gente tiende a oir y/o escuchar -o leer- más de lo que uno dice.



O escuchar, solo un fragmento, y además *descontextualizado*.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 17, 2015)

La mentira tiene patas cortas, pero profundas


----------



## Nepper (Abr 20, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> "La esposa (señora) es la persona que debe ayudar al honbre resolver todos los problemas a los que nunca tendria acaso el no estuviera esposado (casado)"
> !Saludo a todos desde Brasil!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


 
"Las computadoras se crearon para resolver problemas que antes no existían."

Bill Gates


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 20, 2015)

Una de mi amigo El Lagarto:

"En sus orígenes el hombre fue mono, con el tiempo se volvió stereo..."
Saludos!


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 20, 2015)

Sí, sí, es bién sabido que el hombre desciende del mono.
La pregunta es....


*¿Qué hacía el hombre?*



*arriba del mono.*


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 22, 2015)

Ojo con esta que es muy cierta:
"Al que madruga, Dios lo arruga..."
Saludos!


----------



## Nepper (Abr 28, 2015)

_De todos los lugares en internet donde busqué este texto, al final la versión que mas me gustó fue del libro "Elementros de Electromagnetismo - Matthew N. O. Sadiku"_

Había una vez cuatro hombres llamados Alguien, Cualquiera, Todos y Nadie. Alguien, Cualquiera y Nadie pidieron a Todos hacer algo importante. Todos confió en que Alguien lo haría y Cualquiera habría podido hacerlo, pero finalmente Nadie lo hizo. Eso molestó a Alguien, porque Todos debía haberlo hecho. Todos pensó que Cualquiera podría hacerlo, pero Nadie se dio cuenta de que Todos no lo haría. En fin, Todos culpó a Alguien, cuando en realidad Nadie hizo lo que Cualquiera habría podido hacer.

_Anónimo​_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2015)




----------



## yosimiro (Abr 28, 2015)

Estoy harto de vivir situaciones, en las que alguien, por el solo hecho de tener un título universitario, cree saberlo todo.
Y no es capaz de retractarse, ni teniendo la evidencia de su error en  frente.
esto me hace recordar aquel viejo proverbio.

*Lo que natura non dá,
Salamanca non presta.*


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 29, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Estoy harto de vivir situaciones, en las que alguien, por el solo hecho de tener un título universitario, cree saberlo todo.
> Y no es capaz de retractarse, ni teniendo la evidencia de su error en  frente.
> esto me hace recordar aquel viejo proverbio.
> 
> ...



Yo el que conozco en ese caso, y no me acuerdo si lo dije antes por aquí:

Si le cierras la puerta a los errores, la verdad también quedara afuera.

Hay mucha gente que considera que admitir un error y/o pedir una disculpa es signo de debilidad, dado que debe de dar el brazo a torcer en un debate. Yo más bien lo veo como una fortaleza ante el reconocimiento del error y la autosuperación. Y considero que es mucho más perjudicial el no admitir el error a admitirlo, dado que se generan muchas más chances de volver a cometerlo.

También estaría:

Puedes negar la realidad, pero lo que no puedes negar son las consecuencias de negar la realidad


----------



## dearlana (May 3, 2015)

*El que da pan a perro ajeno...



Pierde el pan...



Y pierde el perro*.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*El que presta un libro a un amigo...


Pierde el amigo...

Y pierde el libro...*


----------



## hellfire4 (May 4, 2015)

LAS CONSECUENCIAS DE QUERER TENER SIEMPRE LA RAZÓN

“Tu tienes tu manera. Yo tengo la  mía. La perfecta y única manera de hacer las cosas no existe.” ~Friedrich Nietzsche.

“En una pequeña comunidad de las afueras, una Jirafa había construido una nueva casa para su familia. Era una casa ideal para jirafas, con una entrada y unos techos altísimos.

Un día, la Jirafa estaba trabajando en su moderno taller de carpintería y vio pasar por la calle un Elefante, a quien conocía de una carpintería donde habían trabajado juntos.   Dijo: “El elefante “me pareció un trabajador excelente. Voy a preguntarle si quiere ver mi nuevo taller. Quizá incluso podamos trabajar juntos en algún proyecto”.

El Elefante entró encantado a la carpintería de la Jirafa. Poco después, ambos se encontraban felizmente intercambiando anécdotas cuando, de repente, sonó el teléfono y la Jirafa entró a atenderlo.

Dijo la Jirafa al Elefante: “Por favor, ponte cómodo en aquella habitación escaleras arriba, esto puede que me lleve un rato”.

Cuando el Elefante  quiso subir las escaleras, oyó un crujido. Los peldaños se empezaban a resquebrajar. Bajó de un salto y se cayó contra la pared. ¡La pared también se desmoronaba!

Dijo la Jirafa: “¡Ah! ya veo cuál es el problema. La entrada es demasiado estrecha. Tendremos que hacerte más delgado. Hay un gimnasio aquí cerca que ofrece clases de aerobic. Si te apuntas, podríamos conseguir que bajaras de talla.”

“Es posible”, ” murmuró el Elefante, no muy convencido.  “

“Y las escaleras son demasiado débiles para soportar tu peso”,” continuó diciendo la Jirafa. ““Si te apuntaras a unas clases nocturnas de ballet, estoy seguro de que eso ayudaría a que bajaras de peso. Realmente espero que lo consigas. Me encantaría tenerte aquí”.

”Quizás”,  dijo el Elefante. “Pero, para serte sincero, no estoy muy seguro de que una casa diseñada por y para una Jirafa pueda servir en algún momento para un Elefante. Al menos, no hasta que se produzcan algunos cambios”. 

 (Fábula extraída del libro “Building a house for diversity”, por R. Roosevelt Thomas Jr).

Fuente:
http://inspiramundo.com/dia-13-las-consecuencias-de-querer-tener-siempre-la-razon/

Bien un colega tiene una firma que bien dice que no porque alguien piense distinto a uno, ha de ser tu enemigo






dearlana dijo:


> *El que da pan a perro ajeno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y...depende, en todo caso diría que en ese caso, a quien se le presto el libro, no era un amigo

En todo caso:
Nunca prestes algo que no te puedas permitir el lujo de perder.


----------



## dearlana (May 7, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Estoy harto de vivir situaciones, en las que alguien, por el solo hecho de tener un título universitario, cree saberlo todo.
> Y no es capaz de retractarse, ni teniendo la evidencia de su error en  frente.
> esto me hace recordar aquel viejo proverbio.
> 
> ...




---------------------------------------

Aquí, cuando nos encontramos a alguien así, solemos decir:

Está "endiosado" ( Se cree un Dios ).

O también: "Menuda empanada lleva"...

Tuve que topar con varios profesores así y creo que no tenían que haber estado practicando la docencia. Causan daño a la gente y en algunos casos: Hacen que aborrezcan esas asignaturas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 8, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> *El que da pan a perro ajeno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En mi caso a muchos años atraz yo preste un libro a un amigo de escuela y desafortunadamente ese faleció victima en un acidente de coche , .................. perdi mi libro .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Nepper (May 10, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> *El que da pan a perro ajeno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En mi caso, me prestaron un libro.
Yo le decía, "no me lo des, despues me olvidaré de devolvertelo", pero el insistía en que lo lea, ya que me quería transmitir cierto conocimiento.
Yo le decía "no, gracias"... el decía "si, dale"... Terminé aceptando de tanto que insistió.

Al final no lo leí, y cuando decidí devolverseló, por una decisión que el tomó en el club, ya no nos vehíamos mas. Además yo no tenía nada para contactarlo.
Por las dudas, tuve el libro durante 6 meses en mi mochila por si de casualidad me lo cruzaba, pero no fue así.

Luego de un año, lo veo, y me lo reclama... cuando acordamos encontrarnos para que se lo devuelva, yo ya no encontraba el libro en mi casa... lo perdí....

Esto nos lleva a que:

"El que avisa no traiciona"


----------



## dearlana (May 30, 2015)

Este es un refrán moderno:


Si de porno sin riesgo disfrutar quieres...

ctrl + shift + N 


...pulsar debes.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 9, 2015)

Cuando no haya lugar en el infierno, los muertos caminara sobre la tierra

Comentario: aunque suene interesante, como en el fondo la veo como una tontería por lo irreal. Es justamente dicha en la 1º versión de El amanecer de los muertos de 1978 , siendo la secuela de La noche de los muertos vivientes de 1968 (ambas tienen remake).


Hay personas que cuando están calladas son unos auténticos poetas y otros que solo son conscientes cuando duermen.

También comento: la acabo de ver, y me gusto, aunque la registro más para usarla a modo de sarcasmo, como que denota cierta violencia verbal

para evitar posibles pólemicas, pues no, la fuente no la citaré.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2015)

Al que madruga . . . Amanece mas temprano


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 9, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al que madruga . . . Amanece mas temprano



Bueno, si, logicamente


----------



## Nepper (Jun 9, 2015)

_Comentario de fábrica entre colegas:_

"Uno no tiene que hacer trabajo duro, tiene que hacer durar el trabajo"


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 9, 2015)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Hay personas que cuando están calladas son unos auténticos poetas y otros que solo son conscientes cuando duermen.



Esta también era muy usada, como consecuencia de una acusación al hijo.
¿El?...
No, *si es un angelito.*

A lo que el acusador agrega...  *Cuando duerme*


----------



## dearlana (Jun 12, 2015)

Los padres hablando de los niños pequeños muy graciosos y que luego crecen:

*Cuando tenía dos años era tan gracioso que te daban ganas de comértelo.

Ahora, con 14 años, te queda pena de no habértelo comido.*


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 17, 2015)

Como en concordancia con el que dije:

Pedis más que una monja y das menos que un cura

(Como a menudo decían por estos lados: no pretendas obtener absolutamente todo, si haber aportado nada)

Esta:

Contra el vicio de pedir, la virtud de no dar

Esta claro, que depende de la ocasión para aplicarla, como el momento y/o contexto, entre otras cosas, como bien leí por ahí.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 23, 2015)

*El poder corrompe...*

*Y para obtenerlo...*

*¡¡¡Cómo rompen!!!*


*Frase famosísima de...*

*Vuestro servidor*.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 2, 2015)

Algo parecido con jefes nombrados a dedo o políticos enchufados:

*El que nadie es...

Y alguien lo hacen...

Cuando alguien es...

¡¡¡Hay que ver qué cosas hace!!!*


----------



## Scooter (Jul 2, 2015)

Administrador que administra
Y enfermo que enjuaga...

...algo traga!


----------



## dearlana (Jul 2, 2015)

*El que parte y reparte...

¡Se lleva la mejor parte!*


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 17, 2015)

Inteligente es aquel que sabe donde quiere ir, pero más inteligente aún el que sabe donde ya no tiene que volver.


----------



## Nepper (Jul 18, 2015)

_"Es inteligente aquel que resuelve problemas. 
Sabio es quien los evita"_​


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 18, 2015)

Nepper dijo:


> _"Es inteligente aquel que resuelve problemas.
> Sabio es quien los evita"_​



Desde el punto de vista:
Más vale prevenir que curar, pues, sí, totalmente de acuerdo

Si se dice desde una postura de tipo indolente y pasotista, pues muy mal

Que cosas, supongo que lo dicho antes por mi también tiene más de un matiz.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2015)

Mas vale prevenir que amamantar


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 18, 2015)

"Al que nace barrigón, es al ñudo que lo fajen", lo usaba con frecuencia mi querido viejito, como buen hombre de campo que era.

Una frase que él siempre defendió y tomó como guía de vida:

"No actuar de espaldas a la naturaleza", de la que decidí hacer mi propia firma y tomarla como mi guía, también.

Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 18, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> "Al que nace barrigón, es al ñudo que lo fajen", lo usaba con frecuencia mi querido viejito, como buen hombre de campo que era.
> 
> Una frase que él siempre defendió y tomó como guía de vida:
> 
> ...




Y viene de aquí...

Los que no saben ahorrar,
son pobres aunque trabajen.
Nunca por más que se atajen,
han de esquivar el simbrón.
Al que nace barrigón,
es al ñudo que lo fajen.

Cuantas veces he tenido ganas de ponerlo en los paredones de mi barrio.
Veo vecinos con celulares de última generación, o zapatillas carísimas, o motos (incluso autos)que comprometen todo su sueldo, y luego deben recurrir a "acción social", por una caja de alimentos.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 18, 2015)

No por mucho tempranar amanece más madruga

Hay dos clases de estúpidos, los que dejan los libros y los que los devuelven

Visto en una pared

La vida es una barca, Calderón de la mier**

Tengo un sueño que no me deja dormir

Ahorro debería escribirse sin h, para economizar una letra


Sal U2


----------



## elgriego (Jul 18, 2015)

*Decia Mi querida vieja,cuando estaba disgustada con alguien:  Anda a hacerte hervir y tomate el caldo.


Decia Mi viejito :Cuando lo querian pasar en alguna, a papa mono banana plastica.

Decia Un colega de las Rf ,el finado Pulido,No avives giles, que despues se te hacen contra.


Saludos.*


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 31, 2015)

*No vivas para que tu presencia se note, *

*sino para que tu ausencia se sienta.*


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 7, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> *No vivas para que tu presencia se note, *
> 
> *sino para que tu ausencia se sienta.*



Se pueden hacer ambas:

Mientras algunos valoraran tu presencia, otros podrán lamentar tu ausencia.

A aquellos que no supieron apreciar tu presencia, regalales tu ausencia.

Y agregaría:
Nunca jamás insistas con alguien que te pasa por alto. Recuerda que los verdaderos amigos no son necesariamente aquellos que se quedan contigo en los buenos tiempos, sino los que permanecen en las peores situaciones


----------



## dearlana (Sep 8, 2015)

Voy a poner un refrán de la gente mayor de la zona en la que vivo:

*" La mujer y la sardina...cuanto mas chica...más fina".*

( Aquí: Chica significa: Pequeña; de poca estatura). ( Aunque también significa: Joven ). ( Una chica = Una joven ).

--------------------------------------------------

Este es un poco más vulgar, por eso abrevio la última parte:

*"Mujer chica: ¡ Todo es c_n_j_ ."*

(En este último caso si se refiere concretamente a la estatura).


----------



## dearlana (Sep 24, 2015)

Refrán de Canarias de poco después de acabada la guerra española:

*"Ahora si que estamos bien con el millo a medio duro...

con el Sanatorio nuevo y el Médico del Seguro."*


----------



## dearlana (Sep 30, 2015)

Una respuesta que les he oído a los viejos:

*Cuando les dices:

" Buenas..." ( Dando los buenos días ).

Contestación:


..."madera para un trompo".*


----------



## dearlana (Nov 3, 2015)

*"Este huevo quiere sal."*


Lo suelen decir por aquí las personas cuando alguien que se ha estado comportando de manera fría, de repente se vuelve muy amable o salamero.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2015)

"Nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas"

Duro: moneda de cinco pesetas. El nombre venía del peso fuerte o peso duro que eran 20 reales. 4 reales =1 peseta.  Ahora todo en €.


----------



## Nepper (Nov 5, 2015)

"if life becomes hard you just leveled up"

"si la vida se volvio dificil, seguramente subiste de nivel"​


----------



## Nepper (Dic 4, 2015)

Un técnico especializado en un tema, nos trae al taller un equipo que nosotros le dimos para que arme una máquina.
En vista que este técnico no era especialista en ese modelo, decidimos ayudarlo.
Un colega recalca fuertemente "Es necesario hacer un puente en estos bornes para poder programarlo".
Yo me quedo 
El técnico especializado ya tenía el cable en la mano, pero le faltaba el borne.
Yo me acerco y le digo al técnico: "Fijate, lo único que falta para conectarte es la dirección IP, conseguila y listo".
Rápidamente el técnico me explica (todo lo que le dijo mi colega) que por manual, y esto, aquello, y 24v, que la ip es esa, etc... yo estaba 
Le digo: No creo, me parece que tenes mal la IP.
Mi colega llega con una pantalla 7segmentos de otra máquina, y pudimos ver la IP.
A lo que lo ponemos en la PC y nos conectamos perfectamente.

Yo me alejo y le digo a mi compañero

"Tene cuidado con las cosas que decís porque alguien puede llegar a creerte"​
El técnico se quedó  ... creo que porque se dio cuenta que comió tremenda verdura...


----------



## dearlana (Dic 22, 2015)

Este refrán debe estar por ahí atrás pero no con el énfasis que le voy a poner ahora:



Yo...


Ni fío...


Ni doy...


Ni presto.





Porque:





Si fío...


Pierdo lo mío...


Si doy...


A la ruina voy...


Y si presto...


Al cobrar, molesto.




Así que...





Para evitar todo esto...



Yo...



Ni fío...


Ni doy...


Ni presto.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 23, 2015)

Y al final...rimó y todo:


" Ni fío...ni doy...ni presto..."  " Y a Nepper le gusta esto ".


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 23, 2015)

Este, seguro no está...

Si no leo todo el post,

la pasaré repitiendo.

Vendrá algún moderador,

y me sacará carpíendo.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 1, 2016)

la gracia de dejar de hacerle favores y/o comprometerse con aquel que te usa, es que cuando dejas de hacerlos por hartazgo (dado que no hay toma y daca), es que a quien consideran mal tipo es a uno


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 2, 2016)

*Si la vida te dá limones...*











*Mejor que no tengas acidez.*

*Juan Carlos Cosechapropia.*


----------



## dearlana (Ene 6, 2016)

*
A quien Dios no le da hijos...



El diablo le da sobrinos.*


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 6, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> la gracia de dejar de hacerle favores y/o comprometerse con aquel que te usa, es que cuando dejas de hacerlos por hartazgo (dado que no hay toma y daca), es que a quien consideran mal tipo es a uno



*Si haces favores, a quien te usa...*

*te j____rá sin excusas.*


----------



## dearlana (Ene 6, 2016)

*
Al que le paga adelantado...


Mal le sirve su criado.*


----------



## dearlana (Feb 28, 2016)

Este refrán se lo oí a un taxista el otro día cuando le llamé para transportar grandes pesos de bolsas de comida del supermercado hasta casa:

*PACASANADAPESA.*


----------



## cuervobrujo (Mar 4, 2016)

No se si ya esta puesto!! pero lo pongo porque era filosofía de mis abuelos...que venían de Italia(que hablaban en Latín) .....y en el campo....siempre desde chico me decían 
*No complicarum Largo vivirum*
en realidad creo que esta tergiversado....no solo en pronunciación...Pero a lo largo de las generaciones.....en fin.....Mi Nono me decía eso cuando yo quería arreglar algo que ya tenia arreglo!o no estaba fundido! y mi PAPA! me decia.....
Los japoneses se mataron diseñando eso!! y vos querés mejorarlo???? e inventarle nuevas utilidades???
(claro .. en ese entonces era año 94 en adelante y teníamos , importación todavía de productos japoneses... )
gracias a eso termine siendo Makaniko!! y no Licenciado en publicidad!! En la Belgrano de Baires....
y no me arrepiento.... porque el conocimiento que adquirí.. en esos años! con amigos ingenieros/técnicos..y este foro no me lo saca nadie!!


----------



## dearlana (Abr 9, 2016)

Lo oí hace poco en Radio Nacional:

Anécdota de Dalí:

Cierta vez John Lennon le solicitó a Dalí que le acompañara en una gira de una semana en aras de la defensa de la Paz.

Dalí le contestó que si... a cambio de que él le acompañara también en otra gira de otra semana... a favor de la Guerra.

Es evidente que esto no le gustó nada a John Lennon.

...Dalí se basó en que: *" La Mor y la Guerra es la sal de la Terra"*.


----------



## dearlana (May 4, 2016)

*Un refrán que la gente suele cumplir con carácter general:*

*
Te quiero...




Te quiero...





...pero no me toques el dinero.*


----------



## hellfire4 (May 16, 2016)

Rodéate de personas interesantes, no de interesadas

Y lo mismo se aplica a lo de procurar no rodearse de vampiros emocionales y/o buitres carentes de empatía, al fin y al cabo, al igual que lo positivo, lo negativo y/o depresivo también es contagioso


----------



## dearlana (May 18, 2016)

Este lo citaron hoy en  Radio 5 Todo Noticias:

*Si te gusta la Magia:

No preguntes el truco.*


----------



## hellfire4 (May 21, 2016)

No cruces océanos por quien no cruzaría ni un charco por tí


----------



## dearlana (May 22, 2016)

Ámate a tí mismo lo suficiente...:



¿Cuánto cuestan unos calamares ? ...


----------



## dearlana (May 25, 2016)

*Esta frase popular o dicho la oí por la radio hoy:*


*" Ni una mala palabra ni una buena acción... "*


----------



## dearlana (Jun 18, 2016)

*¿ Saben cual es la mejor forma de adivinar el Futuro ?:




...



...



...



...



...


La mejor forma de adivinar el Futuro es...



...




...



... ¡ Creándolo !.*


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 21, 2016)

Los verdaderos amigos se lastiman con la verdad, para no destrozarse con la mentira

Y a mi me costo aprenderlo, ya que aunque ser críticado no suela ser agradable (en el buen sentido de la crítica constructiva), sigue siendo mejor una persona que tiene las pelotas de decirte las cosas para enderezarlo a uno -siempre que uno sepa reconocer el error-, que alguno que otro que de callada te apuñalan por la espalda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 21, 2016)

yo tengo uno que lei de un español
y dijo . pero yo no se manejar esa maquina y el jefe le contesto
''cortando cojones se aprende a capar''


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 21, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Los verdaderos amigos se lastiman con la verdad, para no destrozarse con la mentira
> 
> Y a mi me costo aprenderlo, ya que aunque ser críticado no suela ser agradable (en el buen sentido de la crítica constructiva), sigue siendo mejor una persona que tiene las pelotas de decirte las cosas para enderezarlo a uno -siempre que uno sepa reconocer el error-, que alguno que otro que de callada te apuñalan por la espalda



Completando eso, Leonardo solía decir algo como esto.
*
Los elogios en público.*
*Las críticas en privado.*

Pensar que uno se me ofendió por hacerle una corrección en privado.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 28, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo tengo uno que lei de un español
> y dijo . pero yo no se manejar esa maquina y el jefe le contesto
> ''cortando cojones se aprende a capar''


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Justo al lado de casa hay un comercio cuya dueña es argentina y le oí decir la misma frase. 

Fue la primera vez que oí esa frase hace unos cuatro años, comprando allí. 

Ella en vez de c-j-n-s dijo h--v-s.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 1, 2016)

Sin palabras: ( Modificado por mi ):

Enfóquenlo desde el punto de vista sexual:
*

Quien fuma cigarros...

Quien bebe cerveza...

Quien espárragos chupa...

Quien besa a una vieja...


...


...



...



...


¡ Ni fuma... !

¡ Ni bebe...!

¡ Ni chupa...!

¡ Ni besa...!*


"Cigarros" se refiere a los cigarrillos. ( Cuando fumamos un cigarro puro sabemos que es tabaco. Una caja entera de cigarrillos no tiene más tabaco que el que cabe en una cucharilla de café. El resto es salseado. No es tabaco.

La cerveza es un 90-95 % agua.

Resto: Obvio.

----------------------------

Alguno preguntará: "Qué es lo que hay que chupar". Yo, por mi parte; tengo muy claro que: t_t_s.

La última parte no la he podido comparar aún.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 1, 2016)

dearlana dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Justo al lado de casa hay un comercio cuya dueña es argentina y le oí decir la misma frase.
> 
> ...



jajaja si basicamente quiere decir que que para aprender algo
hay que practicar/trabajar y con el tiempo se aprende .
autodidacta


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 11, 2016)

Vivimos una época, en la que en vez de corregir, o asumir nuestros errores (o delitos) buscamos los ajenos, para justificarnos.

Y peor aún, llegamos a decir, *"si otros lo hacen..."*

El refranero popular, se nutre de estas justificaciones.

*"Mal de muchos...*


*Consuelo de tontos."*


----------



## dearlana (Jul 11, 2016)

*" Hallá donde fueres...


...haz lo que vieres."*


---------------------------------

*
Si se estila llevar albarda...


póntela y calla.*


----------



## dearlana (Ago 1, 2016)

*Mujer chica...  (Se refiere a la mujer pequeña y delgada).






...todo es c_n_j_.*


----------



## Nepper (Ago 5, 2016)

*"El tiempo es lo único que no se acaba, 
pero nunca alcanza"​*Propio, bue, no conozco a nadie que lo haya dicho ​


----------



## dearlana (Ago 6, 2016)

Relacionado con eso: El refrán árabe:

*Cuatro cosas hay que nunca vuelven más:*
*
Una bala disparada.

Una palabra hablada.[/SIZE]*
*
Un tiempo pasado...*

*...y una ocasión desaprovechada.*





Nepper dijo:


> *"El tiempo es lo único que no se acaba,
> pero nunca alcanza"​*Propio, bue, no conozco a nadie que lo haya dicho ​




Por aquí sí se oye mucho.

Es fácil comprobarlo (Al ir a la playa o piscina).

Y entra dentro de lo lógico.

Basta considerar en ese caso: Que esa mujer pequeñita y delgada "se las tiene que arreglar" para dar a luz algo que, comparado con el tamaño de su cuerpo, resulta de "dimensiones astronómicas".


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 18, 2016)

No pierdas el tiempo con alguien que no tiene tiempo para ti


----------



## Erweins (Ago 19, 2016)




----------



## dearlana (Sep 16, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Completando eso, Leonardo solía decir algo como esto.
> *
> Los elogios en público.*
> *Las críticas en privado.*
> ...




*
Los elogios en público.*
*Las críticas en privado.*


Esta norma debería de ser obligatoria y sin excusa alguna en todos los centros educativos del mundo, bajo las penalizaciones más severas.

¡ Hay que ver el daño psicológico que produce no cumplir esa norma con cualquier persona y muchísimo más con un niño pequeño o un adolescente !. Sus efectos suelen durar toda una vida. Y suele ser causa del aborrecimiento de una materia o de una asignatura preciosa.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 16, 2016)

"Quien realmente quieres hacer algo arregla recursos (meos) , quien no arregla desculpas"
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 20, 2016)

!"Ayude un politico a trabajar , no lo reeleja"!.      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 26, 2016)

Refrán original:

*Dale un pez a un pobre y comerá un día.

Dale una caña y comerá toda la vida.*

------------------------------------------------

Refrán modificado:

*Dale un pez a un pobre y comerá un día.

Dale una caña...


...y pedirá una tapa.*


----------



## dearlana (Oct 21, 2016)

*"A ver quien pregona rábanos duros":*

Se refiere esta frase a que es muy difícil que alguien se autoinculpe o que sea capaz de declarar en contra de sí mismo.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 24, 2016)

No sé por qué, en estos días, me he visto motivado a buscar estos refranes.

*Sobre el cimiento de la necedad, no asienta ningún discreto oficio.*

Miguel de Cervantes (1547-1616) Escritor español. 

*Una necedad, aunque la repitan millones de bocas, no dejan de ser una necedad.*

Anatole France (1844-1924) Escritor francés. 

*La necedad es la madre de todos los males.*

Cicerón (106 AC-43 AC) Escritor, orador y político romano.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 26, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> No sé por qué, en estos días, me he visto motivado a buscar estos refranes.
> 
> *Sobre el cimiento de la necedad, no asienta ningún discreto oficio.*
> 
> ...



Me vienen al pelo!!
Con un amigo hablando de que en IMDB le dan 8/10 a una película, y para mi es horrible...

Agregale:
Si mil moscan van a la m**** significa que la m**** es buena...


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 30, 2016)

Rodéate de gente interesante y no de gente interesada


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 23, 2016)

Cuando un amigo nos ofende, debemos escribir en la arena, donde el viento del olvido y el perdón se encargarán de borrarlo y apagarlo. Pero cuando nos ayuda, debemos grabarlo en la piedra de la memoria del corazón, donde ningún viento podrá borrarlo.


Ahora, seria lo contrario de :
Nada se olvida más despacio que una ofensa; y nada más rápido que un favor


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 23, 2016)

_*"El cliente siempre tiene la razón, hasta que paga"*_

*by:* Tec _Jesús Ybañez _


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 25, 2016)

El que esta andando con personas sabias, se hará sabio.
pero quien este teniendo trato con los estúpidos, le ira mal


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 28, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> _*"El cliente siempre tiene la razón, hasta que paga"*_
> 
> *by:* Tec _Jesús Ybañez _



"El cliente siempre tiene la razón, hasta que yo se la quito".
Por: Pinchaválvulas.

Pero claro, hay que saber hacerlo.


----------



## JavierGonz (Ene 26, 2017)

La memoria es como el mal amigo; cuando más falta te hace, te falla.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 30, 2017)

Esta frase la tomé de la clasica charla entre conocidos. Un poco hablando de política, otro poco de trabajo y relaciones intepersonales.
En vista a la gran cantidad de situaciones en la que una persona suele "Ventajearnos" para su beneficio propio, sin medir las consecuencias y logrando así el título de "mala persona", "desagradable", "desconfiado", "traicionero", etc. podemos decir entonces que llevar a cabo estas acciones representa una "Viveza".

Aún así, uno puede hacerse el vivo, y obtener beneficios, aunque viveza no aplica exactamente para la definición anterior, ya que ser vivo, no necesariamente implica perjudicar al otro o a si mismo, simplemente con obtener algo de credito propio alcanza. Un vivo, no mataría la gallina de los huevos de oro. 

Entonces ¿que pasa con esas personas que sacan ventajas perjudicando al resto sin medir las consecuencias?

*"No es viveza, es estupidez"
*​


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 9, 2017)

Discutir con idiotas es como jugar ajedrez con una paloma, ya que se caga en el tablero y se pasea victoriosa.


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2017)

Tristeza:

( Alargando el mensaje a por lo menos 15 caracteres ).


----------



## dearlana (Mar 9, 2017)

*Los lunes:*

*Los lunes...

Ni las gallinas ponen...

Y a las que ponen...

Les cuesta un...*


----------



## dearlana (Mar 11, 2017)

*" Al que algo quiere...algo le cuesta "*


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 12, 2017)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Discutir con idiotas es como jugar ajedrez con una paloma, ya que se caga en el tablero y se pasea victoriosa.



El problema, es que el ignorante, *lo es...*

Porque ignora, e ignora todo, *incluso límites y reglas.*

*Por eso, en todas partes, una de las premisas de la ley, es que la ignorancia de esta, no exime de acatarla.*

Volviendo al ignorante, en ese derrotero de transgresión, avasallará  tus límites, y si lo dejas, buscara otros, y así sucesivamente.

Por eso, muchas veces, *no queda otro remedio.*

Esto que digo, no es solo sentido común, es experiencia propia.

Entonces les dejo *mi* refrán:

*Respeta siempre al otro

no inicies lo que no quieres.

pero si el otro inicia,

no huyas sin mas motivos.

Bueno es mantenerse vivo

pero mejor con justicia.
*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2017)

Aqui tenés *13.586* Refranes 


http://refranes.dechile.net/


----------



## dearlana (Mar 22, 2017)

*En este mundo traidor...

nada es verdad ni es mentira...

todo es según el color...

del cristal con que se mira.*


----------



## hellfire4 (May 3, 2017)

Rodeate de personas interesantes, y no de interesados


----------



## piojo (May 12, 2017)

Gracias por todo y como cierre  aqui les dejo algo para reflexionar algunas frases de  unos ilustres desconocidos :"Todos somos muy ignorantes. Lo que ocurre es que no todos ignoramos las mismas cosas."​ Albert Einstein (1879-1955) Científico alemán nacionalizado estadounidense.

"El primer paso de la ignorancia es presumir de saber."​  Baltasar Gracián (1601-1658) Escritor español.



"Si te parece que sabes mucho y entiendes mucho, ten por cierto que es mucho más lo que ignoras."​  Thomas De Kempis (1380-1471) Teólogo alemán.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 16, 2017)

Hacerle un favor a un ingrato es como perfumar un cadaver.


Aclaración: tanto el uno como el otro ni te lo reconocera y ni te lo agradecera como corresponde. Tenido en cuenta lo inútil que resulta de haber hecho el favor.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 5, 2017)

*Esto lo copié de un plato de porcelana que había expuesto detrás del cristal de un escaparate.* 

*Nunca digas todo lo que sabes.*

*Nunca hagas todo lo que puedes.*

*Nunca creas todo lo que oyes.*

*Nunca gastes todo lo que tienes.
*
Porque...

*El que dice todo lo que sabe...

El que hace todo lo que puede...

El que cree todo lo que oye...

El que gasta todo lo que tiene...*


Muchas veces:
*
Dice lo que no conviene.*
*
Hace lo que no debe.*

*Juzga lo que no ve.*

*Gasta lo que no tiene.*


----------



## chclau (Jul 5, 2017)

Esto me recuerda un truco que yo aprendi en la Universidad. Cuando tenia el examen oral, nunca decia todo lo que sabia sobre el tema. Intentaba "dejarla picando" como para que el profesor me pregunte "algo mas". Y ahi si, le retrucaba bien y en general hacia buena impresion.

Mi version de tu dicho es, al que contesta todo lo que sabe (a un profesor)... al final le preguntan algo que no sabe.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 6, 2017)

*Bueniiisima respuesta de chclau *


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 21, 2017)

A VECES EL TREN EQUIVOCADO TE LLEGA A LA ESTACIÓN CORRECTA

y bueno, por experienca, yo llegue a este lugar


----------



## dearlana (Ago 13, 2017)

Se lo oí  decir a un señor refiriéndose a que todos no somos iguales:
*
"Caunoescauno"*

-----------------------

Y otra frase, a una señora mayor también, hablando con otra:

"Asíserá, mijija, asíserá"


----------



## Nepper (Ago 13, 2017)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BpDv5iBCMAASsY8.jpg


----------



## krlosss (Ago 23, 2017)

Geográfico:

Los cuatro puntos cardinales son tres: norte y sur.
Y quedan por ahí.


----------



## palurdo (Ago 29, 2017)

Si cambias la última frase de cualquier refrán por "patada en los cojones" sigue teniendo sentido:

-A quien madruga, patada en los cojones.
-Donde fueres, patada en los cojones.
-Mas vale pájaro en mano, que patada en los cojones.
-Cria cuervos, y tendrás patada en los cojones.
-El hombre y el oso, cuanto más feo, más patadas en los cojones.



Dale cobijo a un hombre, y estará caliente un día.
Préndele en llamas, y estará caliente por el resto de su vida.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2017)

Mejor agregar "por delante" luego de la primer parte y "por detras" luego de la segunda. Por ejemplo:

Al que madruga por delante, Dios lo ayuda por detras.

Quien mal anda por delante, mal acaba por detras.

A caballo regalado por delante, no se le miran los dientes por detras.

En casa de herrero por delante, cuchillo de palo por detras.

Etc, etc...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2017)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2017)

!Hola a todos, "Mas vale un pecho en las manos que dos en lo sutien"!. 
!Y "assonbración (fantasmas) sape muy bien para quien aparece"!. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 29, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Hola a todos, "Mas vale un pecho en las manos que dos en lo sutien"!.
> !Y "assonbración (fantasmas) sape muy bien para quien aparece"!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Mas vale un pecho en las manos por delante que dos en lo sutien por detras


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 30, 2017)

Allá donde fueres por delante haz lo que vieres por detrás 

Siembra vientos por delante y obtendras tempestades por detrás.

Haz el amor por delante y no la guerra por  detrás

Reunión de pastores por delante ovejas muertas por detrás


----------



## krlosss (Ago 30, 2017)

offff. 
Intentaba hacerlo con este pero se cuelga el corrector ORTOGRÁFICO:

Cuando el vigor va bene (por delante), avanti con el pene (por detrás) 

--Error de teclado. Presione cualquier tecla para no ser moderado--


----------



## palurdo (Ago 30, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mejor agregar "por delante" luego de la primer parte y "por detras" luego de la segunda.



Si, mola bastante, pero lo de "patada en los cojones" tiene cierta utilidad, y es evitar el silencio incomodo cuando dices un refrán y en ese momento te das cuenta que no recuerdas la segunda parte, por ejemplo...

-Ojos que no ven... patada en los cojones.

Además se pueden combinar para hacer refranes más potentes, y certeros, si cabe:

-Hombre precavido por delante, patada en los cojones por detrás


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2017)

A mi me gusta decir el principio de un refrán con el final de otro, así queda absurdo por completo.

A quien madruga que ciento volando.

Los martes Dios le ayuda

No por mucho madrugar que dos te daré

Etc


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2017)

"En casa de herrero, pájaro en mano"


----------



## Nepper (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2017)

Al que madruga , que se joda !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 1, 2017)

Al que madruga... con el mazo dando.

En casa del herrero... cuchillo de almortas.

No por mucho madrugar,,, te pareces un zángano.

Cuando a tu vecino veas llegar.... pon las barbas a remojar.

Cuando a tu vecino veas llegar... escóndete en el armario.

No hay mal que... patada en las pelotas.

No deseés a nadie.... cuchillo de almortas.

De tal palo..... tal hostia.

Persevera y conseguiras.. patada en las pelotas por detrás.

Dime con quien andas..... y patada en las....

No es mas rico el que mas tiene...buena cara.

A mal tiempo..... vino vino.

Al pan pan......... buena cara por detrás. 

No desearás........a la vecina de enfrente.

Nunca te acostarás ... (no me resisto).. sinque te den por d...ass.

Cuando el grajo vuela bajo... se hace daño en el car4jo.

En Martes ni te cases.... ni trabajes.

Haz el amor... y te daran pal pelo. 

Somo humanos luego.... fo...ntanero a tus zapatos.


Nunca te acostarás... sin saber algo mas.

Cuando marzo mayea.....mayo marzea.

No me fío de la mitad de la cuadrilla.. y eran un padre y su hijo.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 1, 2017)

*A Dios rogando...

...y con el mazo dando:*

-----------------------------------

*Se trata de irle añadiendo a los párrafos, de forma alternada: "entre las sábanas" y "entre las piernas":*

*A Dios rogando entre las sábanas...

...y con el mazo dando entre las piernas...*



---------------------------------------


*A quien madruga...Dios lo ayuda...*
*
A quien madruga entre las sábanas...Dios lo ayuda entre las piernas...*



Scooter dijo:


> A mi me gusta decir el principio de un refrán con el final de otro, así queda absurdo por completo.
> 
> A quien madruga que ciento volando.
> 
> ...



-------------------------------------------------------
*
"...el Futbol es así..."*


----------



## Nepper (Sep 1, 2017)

jajajaja, esto ya se desvirtuó....  son unos maestros...


----------



## krlosss (Sep 2, 2017)

Madre mía, macho... sí que le han dao vueltas de tuerca a los refranes jejejejej.
Leo que no soy el único retuerce palabros. 
Los han polarizado en directa, en inversa y plus ultra. Guta.

También podríamos pasarlos por compuertas fuzzy lógicas.

Propongo estos:

*Al que madruga, dios lo mira asombrado.*-- 00007449 acarreo 0010
*A caballo regalado, gracias.*-- 0000787 acarreo 1110.

Reglas:
Operando: sustantivo, adjetivo y verbo.
Operadores: AND, NAND, OR , NOR,  XOR y NOT. 
Artículos, preposiciones y ponderativas: conmutativa LSB a signos de exclamación e interrogación (he aquí el fuzzy logic).

TT: Número par de letras, “0”. Número impar de letras, “1”. 
Precisión: 16 bits.

AND- *¡Mira! Madruga dios asombrado, caballo. Gracias.*
NAND-Gracias. *Mira a dios y madruga, asombrado caballo.*
OR- *Gracias, regalado caballo. ¿Dios Madruga? Mira…*
NOR- *Gracias dios caballo. Madruga y mira.*
XOR-*A dios gracias, madruga. ¡Mira caballo!* 
NOT(Laplaciano ortogonal)- *Gracias, regalado caballo. Asombrado mira dios al que madruga.*

Y vuelta a empeza.

Y ahora siesting zzzzzzzzz.....

Muy buen sábado (con trampas) a todo el FE!


----------



## dearlana (Sep 8, 2017)

*"A arrancáaa de burro..."*





...





...





...




















"...Paráaa de mula..."




 Se refiere a esos casos en los que el marido suelta un exabrupto escandaloso en plan dominante...por la causa que fuere...y la mujer...*- como debe ser-*...para ir acabando con todas estas cosas...lejos de achicarse...le para el carro .


----------



## krlosss (Sep 9, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Los senos son la prueba fehaciente que los hombres si podemos prestar atención a dos cosas al mismo tiempo  *



Por eso el gallo no tiene manos.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Los senos son la prueba fehaciente que los hombres si podemos prestar atención a dos cosas al mismo tiempo  *



Por eso el gallo no tiene manos.





dearlana dijo:


> *"A arrancáaa de burro..."*
> 
> "...Paráaa de mula..."
> 
> Se refiere a esos casos en los que el marido suelta un exabrupto escandaloso en plan dominante...por la causa que fuere...y la mujer...*- como debe ser-*...para ir acabando con todas estas cosas...lejos de achicarse...le para el carro .



Pues yo, Dearlana, no tengo ese problema, porque en casa siempre tengo la última palabra:

"-Sí querida..."


----------



## palurdo (Sep 12, 2017)

Yo lo conocía por "arrancada de caballo, parada de mulo", que viene a ser cuando alguien comienza algo muy efusivamente pero al poco tiempo, a la mínima dificultad, lo deja por imposible (el caballo y la mula tienen más o menos la misma fuerza para arar la tierra, y ya sabemos que el caballo a veces es muy impulsivo, pero la mula es a veces muy tozuda y se niega a mover cuando se le ordena)


----------



## dearlana (Oct 10, 2017)

Un trabalenguas para variar:
*
Comió perejil y se emperejiló. ¿Quien lo desemperejilará?... El desemperejilador que lo desemperejilare...buen desemperejilador será.
*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Este tipo de estructura de trabalenguas vale para aplicarlo a muchas cosas diferentes. Creo que el original era este:

Por el río abajo van cuatro tablas destarabincunticuladas...¿Quien las destarabincunticulará?...El destarabincunticulador que las destarabincunticulare...buen destarabincunticulador será.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 11, 2017)

Ahí va uno ue me enseñó el viejo en el año de la Maricastaña. 

Si la urraca barriguiblanca barriguinegra no fuera una urraca barriguiblanca brriguinegra, el urraco berriguiblanco barriguinegro no sería un urraco barriguiblanco barriguinegro.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 13, 2017)

Este lo voy a fabricar yo ahora sobre la marcha:  

*El electroencefalografista se electroencefalografistaseó ¿Quien lo desenelectroencefalografistaseará?...
El desenelectroencefalografista que lo desenelectroencefalografistasee...buen desenelectroencefalografista será.*


----------



## dearlana (Oct 18, 2017)

*A beber que son dos días.*



( Me lo acabo de inventar ).

Refrán original:

A vivir que son dos días.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 19, 2017)

Al que nace molestón,
mejor que alguno lo faje.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 19, 2017)

*A quien hace lo que no debe...le responden con lo que no quiere.*

También es equivalente a:

*Quien siembra tormentas...recoge tempestades.*


Y también es equivalente a:

*Si quieres recoger miel...no des patadas a la colmena.
*

Si hay tantos refranes indicando lo mismo...muy equivocados no deben estar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 19, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> *A beber que son dos días.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!Si jo morir hoy, manaña hace dos dias!.   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Oct 19, 2017)

Ratman & Bobin...


----------



## dearlana (Oct 21, 2017)

Lo oí hoy por la radio:

*Fuma y bebe que la vida es breve.*

( Y digo yo que más breve será si sigues fumando y bebiendo ).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 21, 2017)

Hay otro que dice:
Si no fumas, si no bebes, si no fo.... y estás hecho un cascajo........
¡¡Fuma, bebe y fo..... mamón!!
Te sentirás mejor.


----------



## carlosloza (Oct 22, 2017)

Quiero decir...
Tenemos un sistema operativo.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 15, 2017)

Su mente se lo agradecerá y su satisfacción consigo mismo aumentará y se sentirá mucho mejor, en general; en todo momento:

*Tengo que...*


Quítese esa frase de la mente. Tampoco la utilice de excusa con los demás.

Debe cambiarla por un:

*Quiero...*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cuando algo le salga mal:

En lugar de dedicarse a lamentarse consigo mismo y a pensar cosas como:* Tenía que haber hecho esto...tenía que haber hecho lo otro...*

Cambie todo eso por un:

*"No pasa nada..."*

Y vuelva sobre sus pasos las veces que sea necesario buscando una alternativa a lo ocurrido. A veces esa alternativa luego resulta incluso mejor  que lo que estaba haciendo previamente.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Dic 21, 2017)

Hola queridos amigos del Foro.
Como seguramente habréis visto, hace un buen tiempo que no escribo, es más, que no
realizo ningún proyecto, ni he concluido totalmente la fuente que tanto placer me causó
construir.
Quiero comentaros que esto es debido a que tengo un hermano enfermo, muy grave, 
internado, y a mi madre también internada en un hogar de ancianos, ya que no podemos
dedicarnos a ella pues con sus 91 años, la pobre necesita atención especial, pues tiene
grandes dificultades para caminar y además no ve.
Y ahora desde hace mas de un mes pregunta permanentemente por su hijo que tiene
Epoc , Efisema Pulmonar y además de haber sufrido un infarto, le acaban de realizar
tres Extend, es evidente que mi madre vive ajena a esta realidad, tratamos de esconder
todo lo que podemos, pero el cariño de una madre hace que tenga presentimiento y
no deja de preguntar por él.
Como bien sabéis,  provengo de familia fervorosamente  Católica , que me están dando
todo tipo de apoyo.
Por mi parte yo vuelco ese apoyo a mi hermano y su familia, en desmedro de mi
salud, que está mas deteriorada que nunca.
Este mensaje, que realmente no se si corresponde a este lugar es simplemente a 
título informativo, pues  los estimo mucho a todos y siento que les debía una explicación.
Aprovecho para desearles a todos MUY FELICES FIESTAS y QUE REINE LA PAZ EN
VUESTROS HOGARES.
Con la ayuda del SEÑOR, espero continuar con lo nuestro en el 2018.
Un fuerte Abrazo para todos.
DIOS LOS BENDIGA.
Roberto Nardi (DIAMANTEPURO).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2017)

fuerza DIAMANTEPURO

PD;
el me gusta es por compartir lo que estas pasando 
y no por lo que te esta pasando 
mañana pido un rezo en tu nombre


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2017)

Idem , que puedas ir subsanado los problemas.

La tecnología permite que le grabes un saludo de tu hermano saludando a tu mamá en el celular


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 22, 2017)

Ánimo amigo, le entiendo bien y al menos usted tiene su Fé y la de sus familiares para ayudarle.

Aunque es ley de vida no nos acostumbramos ni a los palos que nos trae ni al paso del tiempo, pero hay que sobreponerse y continuar con el día a día, si no por nosotros por nuestros allegados.

Un fuerte saludo.


----------



## krlosss (Dic 22, 2017)

Estimado Roberto,

 Mucho ánimo y toda la fuerza para Ud. y sus seres queridos en momentos tan dificiles.
Un afectuoso abrazo y que todo mejore.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Dic 22, 2017)

Cuando los elegí como mis amigos, que es distinto de compañeros, jamás dude
de la grandeza de vuestras almas.
*GRACIAS, *mi corazón estará siempre junto al vuestro.
DIOS LOS BENDIGA JUNTO A VUESTROS SERES AMADOS.
PAZ Y PROSPERIDAD PARA TODOS.
Roberto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2017)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola queridos amigos del Foro. . . .


*¡ Fuerza y aguante !*


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 23, 2017)

Suscribo lo dicho por los compañeros del foro.

Será cuestión de sobrelevarlo lo mejor que se pueda.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Dic 30, 2017)

Hola queridos Amigos del Foro.
Por este medio quiero agradecer a todos aquellos amigos, que me acompañaron con una palabra de aliento o una plegaria por la salud de mi hermano.
Eduardo , gracias a Dios , se está recuperando en su hogar desde ayer, con alta domiciliaria.
Aprovecho este mensaje para enviarles mis deseos de que en vuestras mesas brille la PAZ  y SALUD  junto a vuestros seres amados.
Y que el 2018 sea muy PROSPERO en todos vuestros emprendimientos.
DIOS LOS BENDIGA EN SU PODEROSO NOMBRE.
Roberto


----------



## dearlana (Mar 19, 2018)

Recordar ahora aquí al amigo Juan Pedro que murió de cáncer recientemente.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 26, 2018)

De vez en cuando me invento un refrán o una frase. Aquí va una:

No hay peor estúpido que el ignorante que niega lo que no sabe.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 26, 2018

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Y está relacionado y basado en una frase que encontré de Aristóteles:

*El ignorante afirma, el sabio duda y reflexiona.
La duda es el principio de la sabiduría.*


----------



## bacte (Mar 31, 2018)

Mi abuelo solia decir:
Para que en todas partes quepas ,no hables de lo que no sepas


----------



## dearlana (Abr 11, 2018)

Lo oí en radio Nacional estos días:

*" El hombre es el único animal que:*

*Come cuando no tiene hambre...*

*Bebe cuando no tiene sed...*

*Y...*

*Habla cuando no tiene nada que decir."*


----------



## dearlana (May 8, 2018)

Este se lo oí a un viejo amigo hace pocos días. Se refería a algunas sectas, a algunos políticos,  etc. :

*"El listo vive del tonto y el tonto de su trabajo".*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 12, 2018)

dearlana dijo:


> Este se lo oí a un viejo amigo hace pocos días. *Se refería a algunas sectas, a algunos políticos,  etc. :*
> 
> *"El listo vive del tonto y el tonto de su trabajo".*



Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie.... pero creo que se refiere a la vida misma, al 90% de las personas humanas.


----------



## bacte (May 12, 2018)

Trabaja para cumplir tus sueños, porque sino trabajaras para cumplir los sueños de otro


----------



## dearlana (Jun 3, 2018)

Para los chinos: El trabajo es un honor.

Para los católicos: El trabajo es un castigo ( = " Ganarás el pan con el sudor de tu frente " ).


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 8, 2018)

*No lo des por vencido
Ni aún vencido, dijo el chino
Y lo volvió a poner en la góndola.*


----------



## dearlana (Jun 17, 2018)

*Este refrán canario viene a ser hasta cierto punto un poco equivalente a mi firma y un buen ejemplo de ello lo teneis en fogonazo:*

*Buey viejo... = ¡ Surco derecho !.*


----------



## dearlana (Jul 18, 2018)

De este refrán solo entiendo la segunda parte:
*
"Al hombre con el palo y a la mujer con el regalo".*

Probablemente se refiere que a la mujer se la conquista más facilmente con regalos. 

Pero al hombre: Que se le conquiste a base de palos...no lo entiendo.

Todavía a base de polos ( = helados )...a lo mejor.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 18, 2018)

Supongo que habrá que tener (o retraerse a) la forma de pensar de nuestros padres o abuelos.  
Hoy en día (en nuestra sociedad) no se contempla el imponerte a base de palos (salvo excepción de inadaptados y escoria), pero no hace muchos años era ley de vida.

A la mujer se la conquistaba con regalos y galanterías, pero una vez conquistada.... la soga a la pata la cama, la vista al suelo y la boca cerrada.  

Viéndolo así todo son palos.  

Quisiera leer otra traducción del refrán mas honorable y de acuerdo con los tiempos.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 2, 2018)

Lo oí hoy ( 2 de Septiembre de 2018 ) en Radio 5: ( Refiriéndose a la operación retorno ):

*"Más vale perder un minuto en la vida, que la vida en un minuto".*


----------



## dearlana (Sep 23, 2018)

Se lo oí ayer a un señor de 85 años. Me imagino que se referirá al que está debajo en el escalafón del trabajo. Puede tener mil significados:

*"El que está debajo aguanta el trabajo"*


----------



## dearlana (Oct 15, 2018)

Este refrán bestia lo oí en la calle, en  un bar:

*Hobre que no bebe vino ni fuma tabaco... ¡ No huele a macho !*

*...la tenemos clara los no fumadores ni bebedores... ( No nos vamos a comer ni un rosco ).*


----------



## dearlana (Nov 28, 2018)

Psicológicamente, los *"zurdos contrariados"* desde pequeños: Suelen arrastrar el siguiente lastre:

Por ejemplo: Para decir Recauchutados, dicen Recautuchados. Para decir Trabalenguas, dicen Trabaluengas. Para decir Ceño Fruncido dicen Frunzo Ceñido, etc.

Especialmente útil para esta gente son precisamente *los refranes, las frases célebres y los trabalenguas*. Como estes ejemplo:

" Comí perejil y me emperejilé...¿ Quien me desemperejilará ?...El desemperejilador que me desemperejilare...: ¡ Buen desemperejilador será !.

El truco está en hacer que lo digan por partes, dividiendo las palabras conflictivas ( " Divide y vencerás " ).

De paso decir aquí: Que jamás se le debe castigar a un niño zurdo pequeñito por coger el lápiz con la mano izquierda. Si esa es su tendencia, dejarlo evolucionar. Lo contrario da lugar a traumas de por vida. Por ejemplo: Ante una situación de emergencia extrema: Se quedan paralizados, no saben qué hacer.    ( Imagínenselos conduciendo en situaciones peligrosas ). Con las palabras complicadas les ocurre igual.


----------



## castro (Dic 14, 2018)

_" A veces creo que hay vida en otros planetas, y a veces creo que no.
  En cualquiera de los dos casos la conclusión es asombrosa" -- Carl Sagan_


----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2019)

Frase que dice alguien a otra persona cuando la ve haciendo alguna cosa rara o peligrosa:

* ¿ Qué estarás haciendo? ...¡Te tengo más miedo que a un mono con una navaja!. *


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 14, 2019)

_Cuando los que mandan pierden la vergüenza, los que obedecen pierden el respeto_


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 27, 2019)

Muchas veces hacemos el bien para poder hacer el mal impunemente (aplicada a la beneficiencia de Pablo Escobar)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 27, 2019)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Muchas veces hacemos el bien para poder hacer el mal impunemente (aplicada a la beneficiencia de Pablo Escobar)



No hay mal, que por bien no venga.



hellfire4 dijo:


> _Cuando los que mandan pierden la vergüenza, los que obedecen pierden el respeto_



El mundo es de los maleantes y los sinverguenzas. (Este es de mi viejo)


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 28, 2019)

Para llevarnos bien no necesitamos tener las mismas ideas y/o pensamientos, sino el mismo respeto 

(como sarcasmo e indirecta andaría bien incluso XD)


hellfire4 dijo:


> El mundo es de los maleantes y los sinverguenzas. (Este es de mi viejo)



Triste, pero cierto 

Parece que la cita me ha fallado, esa no la dije yo XD


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hablar con la boca llena es feo, y hablar con la cabeza vacia es mucho peor


----------



## dearlana (May 25, 2019)

Lo dicen los viejos cuando salen de casa a toda pastilla y se les quedó algo y tuvieron que volver para atrás a recuperarlo:

*Vísteme despacio que tengo prisa.*


----------



## Nepper (Jun 3, 2019)

*R. W. Grant *
TOM SMITH Y LA INCREÍBLE MAQUINA DE HACER PAN
*_______________________________________*

Esta peregrina historia
trata del buen Tom Smith,
que le quito el hambre al mundo
y paso de héroe a vil. 

Tom fabricaba juguetes; 
eran su especialidad 
Por eso a todos asombra 
cuando se pone a hacer pan. 

La máquina que ha inventado 
no es de poco más o menos: 
hace el pan casi de balde, 
en rebanadas y envuelto. 

¿Imagináis el milagro? 
¿Calculáis las consecuencias? 
Al fin come el mundo entero 
gracias a Smith y su ciencia. 

Lo recibe el Presidente, 
todo el mundo le festeja, 
y honores y distinciones 
llueven sobre su cabeza. 

Pero ¿hay algo tan voluble 
como la cochina fama? 
De Tom, héroe de hoy, 
nadie se acuerda mañana. 

El tiempo vuela; y Smith, 
aunque se ha hecho millonario, 
no es ya nadie para quienes 
comen su pan a diario. 

"¿De dónde viene ese pan?" 
le preguntáis a la gente; 
y ellos comen y se extrañan: 
"¡Ah!, ¿pero no lo hubo siempre?" 

La verdad es que eso a Smith 
no llega a quitarle el sueño, 
pues piensa: "Todo va bien: 
yo rico y ellos contentos." 

¿Que todo va bien, Smith? 
No contabas con la huéspeda. 
Si no, ved lo que pasó
a partir de aquella fecha 

en que, al subir los impuestos, 
y aun sin irse de la mano, 
tuvo que subir el pan. 
¡Ahora cuesta ya un centavo! 

"¿Qué pasa?", clama la gente. 
"¿Qué pretende el muy infame? 
¿Quiere apilar mas millones 
a costa de nuestra hambre?" 

(Vean su caricatura 
-gran panza, hocico porcino-
quitando el pan de la boca 
a un famélico chiquillo.) 

Como el Pueblo es lo primero, 
nadie podrá discutir 
que en asuntos de esta clase 
a él le toca decidir. 

Intervienen presurosos 
los agentes del gobierno, 
y lo que encuentran les pasma: 
el "trust del pan", nada menos. 

La cosa se pone seria, 
y, curándose en salud, 
Smith decide pasarse 
por la oficina antitrust. 

Allá va, sombrero en mano: 
"Los han engañado a ustedes. 
No he quebrantado la ley." 
Pero el funcionario advierte: 

En época tan compleja 
no basta la ley, hermano. 
Es mucho mas eficaz 
dejarlo de nuestra mano. 

Y por si usted no se encuentra 
ducho en estos menesteres, 
le diré cuál es la norma 
porque de una vez se entere: 

Aumento ilegal de precio 
es cobrar más que un colega, 
pero si cobra usted de menos 
es desleal competencia. 

Y téngalo bien presente, 
no haya en esto confusión: 
Si cobran todos lo mismo 
será confabulación. 

Debe competir, es cierto, 
pero ande con pies de plomo, 
pues si conquista el mercado,
¡qué mas claro monopolio!" 

¿Precio abusivo o escaso? 
El uno al otro no quita. 
Si el Bien Público está en juego, 
¿por que no la parejita? 

Y, pues no cuesta trabajo, 
a mayor abundamiento 
le añaden el monopolio. 
¡Hay que hacer un escarmiento! 

"¡Cinco años!" truena el juez,
"y bien pudieran ser más.
Hay que enseñar a esta gente 
respeto a la sociedad". 

Ahora el pan lo hace el gobierno, 
y -no es preciso decirlo-
todo está bien controlado 
y el público protegido. 

Claro que el pan sale a dólar. 
Pero el Estado lo vende 
a medio centavo. (El resto 
lo paga el contribuyente.) 
_____________________________
Publicado en el libro _The incredible Bread Machine_, de AA. VV., World Research, Inc., San Diego, California, 1974 (tr. esp.: _La increíble máquina de hacer pan_, Union Editorial, Madrid 1976).


----------



## dearlana (Jun 29, 2019)

Frases y refranes que yo invento de vez en cuando. Ahí va una:

*¡ Vive tu vida !... ¡ Apaga la tele !*


----------



## dearlana (Sep 29, 2019)

Esta frase la oí por la radio hace un mes.  El autor o es ruso o tiene nombre parecido a los nombres rusos. 

Frase original:

*" El tonto está lleno de certezas y el listo está lleno de dudas ".*

Frase después de la Transformada de Laplace:

*" El ignorante está lleno de certezas y el inteligente está lleno de dudas ".*


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 9, 2019)

*Desde que se invento la switching, *


*no le damos más bola a los trafos.*

Viene de uno muy popular en la Argentina.

*"Desde que se inventó el aceite, no le damos más bola a los grasa."*


----------



## dearlana (Ene 11, 2020)

Nunca he entendido bien este refrán:

" Quien te quiere: Te hará llorar ".

¿ Si no nos hace llorar, es que no nos quieren ?.


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 13, 2020)

Es que si realmente te quiere, te dirá cuando estes obrando mal, aunque te duela.

La otra posibilidad de interpretación, es que las ofensas se toman según de quien vengan.
Si alguien al que no estimas te ofende, esto podría resultarte  indiferente.
Pero si quien te ofende es alguien querido, la herida será más dolorosa.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 16, 2020)

*Va un batraluengas:*

Compadre compre usted poca capa parda, que el poca capa parda compra poca capa parda paga; yo, que poca capa parda compré poca capa parda pagué.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 16, 2020)

Falta un "que"  

Capa parda ??  . . . .  🦸‍♂️ . . . . . .  🧛‍♂️


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## dearlana (Feb 17, 2020)

No falta un *que*.

Capa parda: Los que trabajan las pieles para hacer zapatos, los sastres, etc. Compran capas grises de lana y/o de algodón ( = pardas ) o amarillentas. De lana de oveja, por ejemplo.  Aquí se usa mucho en la zona Norte una capa para el frío que es típica. Más o menos adornada. La Guardia Civil en las zonas frías suele usar unas capas verdes.

----------------------------

Voy a poner el trabalenguas de otra forma para que vean que no falta un que:

Un señor encuentra a otro y le dice:

Compadre: " Compre usted poca capa parda "...

...que: El que poca capa parda compra...poca capa parda paga ( = Si es poca capa parda tiene que pagar menos).

Y sigue la frase:

Yo...

que...

...poca capa parda compré...


...poca capa parda pagué. ( = Lógico = Si compre poca capa parda, pagaré menos por esa poca capa parda ).

--------------------------------

Visto así: El trabalenguas se aprende rápido. Porque lo hemos dividido en "trozos" ( Esto sirve para todos los trabalenguas que queramos aprender y dominar ). ( = " Divide y vencerás" ).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 17, 2020)

dearlana dijo:


> *Va un batraluengas:*
> 
> Compadre compre usted poca capa parda, que el que poca capa parda compra poca capa parda paga; yo, que poca capa parda compré poca capa parda pagué.





dearlana dijo:


> .que: El *que* poca capa parda compra...poca capa parda paga ( = Si es poca capa parda tiene que pagar menos).


Lo entendí desde un principio. Pero me llamó la atención el "que" que no estaba. 

No sabía que se sigue utilizando la capa. Ni a los menemèritos se la he visto hace años.

Saludos.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 17, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo entendí desde un principio. Pero me llamó la atención el "que" que no estaba.
> 
> No sabía que se sigue utilizando la capa. Ni a los menemèritos se la he visto hace años.
> 
> Saludos.


Como decía Chiquito de La Calzada: La Meretérica.

Aquí vas a la zona de La Esperanza y verás señores con capas por un tubo. Es raro el que no tenga una.

Las de la Guardia Civil son impermeables. Imponen mucho respeto. A mí me asustaban de pequeño. Les tenía miedo. Parecía darles un poder especial. Como "El hombre del saco", con el que te amenazaban si te portabas mal.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 17, 2020)

Esos y los "capirulos" morados de semana santa han hecho llorar y correr a muchos niños.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 25, 2020)

Estos días leí en un whatsapp una frase venezolana:

"No hay pillo que no sea gracioso".

La transformé en esta:

*"No hay pillo que no sea graciosillo"* ( Por lo de la rima ).

Y es verdad: Lo he comprobado muchas veces.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 25, 2020)

!Mi ex chiefe sienpre dice : "Lo mundo es malo y todos nosotros somos uns idiotas" !.
Hoy sei perfectamente lo que significa , el  me despedio de mi enprego!
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## roger47 (Abr 26, 2020)

estoy de acuerdo, saldos desde Venezuela!!


----------



## peperc (Abr 27, 2020)

dearlana dijo:


> Frases y refranes que yo invento de vez en cuando. Ahí va una:
> 
> *¡ Vive tu vida !... ¡ Apaga la tele !*



y si haces eso .. para luego entrar al foro y estar HORAS !!!!!!!!!! ¿ sirve ??


----------



## dearlana (Abr 27, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> y si haces eso .. para luego entrar al foro y estar HORAS !!!!!!!!!! ¿ sirve ??


Sí.


----------



## peperc (Abr 28, 2020)

dearlana dijo:


> Sí.



ninguna adiccion pero que la que no te das cuenta.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 15, 2021)

Solo te afecta si lo permites.​Cuando Mahatma Gandhi estudiaba Derecho en Londres, un profesor de apellido Peters le tenía mala voluntad, pero el alumno Gandhi nunca le bajó la cabeza y eran muy comunes sus encuentros.
Un día Peters almorzaba en el comedor de la Universidad, Gandhi venía con su bandeja y se sentó a su lado.
El profesor muy altanero, le dice:
Estudiante Gandhi, ¡Usted no entiende! Un puerco y un pájaro no se sientan a comer juntos.
Gandhi le contesta:
¡Esté usted tranquilo profesor, yo me voy volando! Y se cambió de mesa.
El profesor Peters lleno de rabia, porque entendió que el estudiante le había llamado PUERCO, decidió vengarse en el próximo examen, pero el alumno respondió con brillantez a todas las preguntas.
Entonces el profesor le hace la siguiente interpelación:
Gandhi, si usted va caminando por la calle y se encuentra dos bolsas, una de sabiduría y otra de dinero, ¿Cuál de las dos se lleva?
Gandhi responde sin titubear:
Claro que el dinero, profesor.
El profesor sonriendo le dice:
Yo, en su lugar, hubiera agarrado la sabiduría. ¿No le parece?
Gandhi responde:
Cada uno toma lo que no tiene, profesor.
El profesor ya histérico escribe en la hoja de examen: "IDIOTA" y se la devuelve al joven.
Gandhi toma la hoja y se sienta. Al cabo de unos minutos se dirige al profesor y le dice:
Profesor Peters, usted me ha firmado la hoja, pero no me puso la nota.

Moraleja:
Si permites que una ofensa te dañe, te dañará, pero si no lo permites, la ofensa volverá al lugar de donde salió.


----------



## bacte (Ene 16, 2021)

Falta quien puede, no quien quiere.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 16, 2021

Y como me decia mi abuela
" Hijo,no hay mayor desprecio que no hacer aprecio"


----------



## juanvimarx (May 3, 2021)

Somos lo que hacemos de forma repetida. La excelencia, entonces, no es un acto, sino un hábito. Aristóteles.
Fuente original: FRASES FILOSÓFICAS Bonitas de la Vida y de Amor 【de Filósofos】


----------



## 426ivan (May 8, 2021)

El no reconocer los triunfos ajenos, es también una forma de envidia.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 8, 2021)

​


----------



## J2C (Nov 28, 2021)

​


----------



## J2C (Mar 4, 2022)

.


Actualmente *muy vigente*, una cruda realidad



​


----------



## J2C (Mar 6, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Abr 14, 2022)

.





*No hay peor ciego, que quien no quiere ver y aceptar la realidad*​



.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .*No hay peor ciego (por delante), que quien no quiere ver y aceptar la realidad (por detrás)*


----------



## J2C (Abr 15, 2022)

.


Disculpe Doc, pero su ciego me suena a que es gae !!!!!


.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Disculpe Doc, pero su ciego me suena a que es gae !!!!!
> ...


Naaaaa....es que dado que los refranes tienen dos tiempos, siempre cambian el sentido cuando agregás "por delante" al fin del primer tiempo y "por atrás" luego del segundo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2022)

Mi vecina me dijo que si quieren les pasa el Guasa  ...


----------



## J2C (Abr 15, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi vecina me dijo que si quieren les pasa el Guasa  ...



DIsculpa H, tu vecina es ciega ?


Digo, no se, pregunto, nada mas ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> DIsculpa H, tu vecina es ciega ?
> 
> 
> Digo, no se, pregunto, nada mas ...



Si , por delante y por detrás


----------



## J2C (Abr 17, 2022)

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2022)

!En mucho ayuda quien NO obstaculiza !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## malesi (Abr 17, 2022)

Si eres feo y comes fruta, que más quieres H... ....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Si eres feo y comes fruta, que más quieres H... ....


!Jo quiero mas plata $$  aun para puder comer mas frutas aun , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## malesi (Abr 27, 2022)

De cuando nos encerraron en casa


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 29, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi vecina me dijo que si quieren les pasa el Guasa  ...



¿Y cuanto cobr....

Digo, y cual sería el arancel, es que que tengo que hacer un relevamiento tarifario, (para el trabajo, obvio).


----------



## Nebulio (May 14, 2022)

Un gran madrugador, una manta perdió.
Otro menos madrugador, andando por el camino
la manta se encontró.
A quien madruga, Dios le ayuda.
y la manta recogió.
Mas perdió
el que antes se levantó.


----------



## malesi (May 17, 2022)

Ahora que estamos en mayo

Hasta el cuarenta de mayo no te quites el sayo.​¿Por qué hasta el 40 de mayo no te debes quitar el sayo? -

Que te tapes hasta estar seguro que no hace frío


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 17, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ahora que estamos en mayo
> 
> Hasta el cuarenta de mayo no te quites el sayo.​¿Por qué hasta el 40 de mayo no te debes quitar el sayo? -
> 
> Que te tapes hasta estar seguro que no hace frío


Como diría mi vieja... "Esos eran otros tiempos.."
Habrá que cambiarlo a Abríl..


----------



## malesi (Ago 5, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Ago 6, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Ago 7, 2022)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2022)

Mandale dos bytes  y dos mil millones de dólares a ese


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 7, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mandale dos bytes  y dos mil millones de dólares a ese


??????????????????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2022)

Firma Steve Jobs !


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 7, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Firma Steve Jobs !


Ya, quería decir para que, si ya no puede gastarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2022)

Los bytes si , jajajaja


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 7, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los bytes si , jajajaja


No lo pillo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2022)

Siguen haciendo y vendiendo programas , no ?


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 7, 2022)

Te entendí que le mandara los bytes a steve jobs...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2022)

Exactamente ! . . .  éste hilo no es serio del todo (por lo de "modificados")


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 7, 2022)

En casa del herrero cuchillo de almortas..

Nunca te acostarás sin hacer un pis antes..

No por madrugar se van a marchitar las flores...

Más vale pajaro cantor que en misa replicando..
Al mal tiempo..mala ostia..

Hasta el uno de mayo...no comerás huevos..

Cuando seas padre...aguas mil.


----------



## malesi (Ago 8, 2022)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 8, 2022)

Gran visionario ese Señor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Gran visionario ese Señor.


Y cuando se ponía los lentes visionaba aún mejor


----------



## malesi (Ago 9, 2022)

Para pensar...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 9, 2022)

Luego si eso lo leo...


----------



## eiefem (Sep 4, 2022)

A quien madruga... le toca levantar al resto

Todos los caminos conducen a Roma... si le preguntas a un romano

Quien a buen árbol se arrima... bien se frota la espalda (me lo contó un oso, antes de devorarme)
Catalá, y home de bié...no po sé (se lo escuché a Luis Carandell, catalán)

Mal de muchos, consuelo de comerciantes


A mi lo que me gusta, de verdad, son las mezclas:

A quien madruga, con el mazo dando

Cuando el grajo vuela bajo, buena sombra le cobija

A río revuelto, amanece más temprano

Agua que no has de beber, todo se le vuelven pulgas

A perro flaco, Dios le ayuda

No por mucho madrugar, buenas son tortas

Aunque la mona se vista de seda, parió la abuela

El que parte y reparte, no mama

El que llora, a la cazuela

Ave que vuela, ganancia de pescadores

Dime con quien andas, y al vino vino

A palabras necias, hace un frío del carajo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 4, 2022)

Cuando el grajo vuela bajo..se hace daño en el c4..jo.



eiefem dijo:


> Aunque la mona se vista de seda, parió la abuela


🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## eiefem (Sep 4, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 286291


Me encanta este pensamiento, resume y extracta la política de Pedro Sánchez


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 4, 2022)

Ojo, la política está prohibida en el foro. 
Queremos seguir siendo amigos. 😉
Conste que soy apolítico.


----------



## malesi (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 25, 2022)

Que la frustración no te detenga de seguir adelante


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 25, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Que la frustración no te detenga de seguir adelante


Con el mazo dando..


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 26, 2022)

yosimiro dijo:


> Con el mazo dando..


Exacto
A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 26, 2022)

No hay palabra mal dicha si no mal escuchada.. 

Mente sucia in corpore sano.. ☺️


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2022)

El que madruga
amanece mas temprano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El que madruga *POR DELANTE*
> amanece mas temprano. *POR ATRAS*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 26, 2022)

Temprano vino y temprano se fue. No somos nadie y en calzones menos.


----------



## malesi (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 6, 2022)

​


----------



## Nebulio (Nov 12, 2022)

*"Toda casa es susceptible de arreglarse, hasta la total y absoluta ruina de su dueño".*
Un vecino, cuatro meses de obra y no para, menos mal que no está muy cerca. Que si quita el parquet y pone baldosas, que si no le gustan esas baldosas, las quita y pone otras, que si pone aislamiento en las paredes, que si ahora coloca adornos en los radiadores. etc. etc.


----------



## malesi (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 15, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 291878


Seguro que si le ponen una rallita al "nueve" todavía habrá uno, a cabezón nomás, que insista en lo contrario.. La sinrazón es el sinvivir de muchos.. 🤷‍♂️

🙃


----------



## Nebulio (Nov 15, 2022)

"No hay tiempo más perdido que intentar convencer a un necio" . De un filósofo griego
"Nunca discutas con un necio, te bajará a su nivel y ahí te ganará por experiencia". Mark Twain


----------



## malesi (Nov 18, 2022)

Todo lo que él hizo, darnos la vida eso es lo más
Mañana le digo que le quiero, y pasan los años como días, y te das cuenta qué ya no está.
Lo siento hoy tengo mal día


----------



## Nebulio (Nov 29, 2022)

Ahí van tres:
"Mas vale una vez colorado que cien veces amarillo"
"El que no tiene una cruz se la busca"
"Si tienes más de 65 años y no te duele nada es que estás muerto"


----------



## malesi (Nov 29, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Ahí van tres:
> "Mas vale una vez colorado que cien veces amarillo"



Es por lo de→ amarillo, corre corre que te pillo y cuando "pillas" ya colorado 😆  😆


----------



## malesi (Dic 2, 2022)




----------

